# Adopted 10 month old greyhound/pit mix-dog aggressive at dog park



## McElroy40

On July 26 I adopted Lexi, the greyhound/pit mix. She's absolutely gorgeous, friendly, playful, and smart. She loves people, is already house trained and loves to cuddle and be close to me. Ive taken her to the dog park the past couple days (it's literally within 100 yards of my house) and she just will not be friendly to other dogs. She wags her tail as we approach and she sees other dogs but when we enter and dogs try to approach her she growls and shows teeth and the hair on her shoulders stands up. Today she even pinned a dog and I had to grab her. I felt so embarrassed and like a complete asshole as people were looking at me with disgusted looks. Several other pit owners said I simply need to socialize her more and get her comfortable around other dogs but after today I'm not too sure what to do. Any advice would be great! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html


----------



## william williamson

The greyhound musta been the male.


----------



## McElroy40

Odin: so basically I should avoid the dog park and discontinue "socializing" her? 
Williams: What made you come to that conclusion? She has the pit head and the sleek muscular body of the greyhound


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

McElroy40 said:


> Odin: so basically I should avoid the dog park and discontinue "socializing" her?
> Williams: What made you come to that conclusion? She has the pit head and the sleek muscular body of the greyhound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


2 things. 1.) socializing her does not mean taking her to the dog park. this breed often has serious DA (dog aggressive) tendencies. they do not need or often want "doggie friends". with the history of this breed that was bred into them. socializing should mean introducing her to as many people and sights, sounds, environments as possible. not as many dogs as possible. 2.) WW meant that of ur pups parents the dad musta been the greyhound and the mom the pit bull.

on a side note. id be willing to bet that ur dog is not as mixed as u think. without a pedigree its impossible to know. but often times what people consider to small or skinny to be a pit bull is exactly what an APBT should look like.

true well conditioned APBT 









American Bully (different breed altogether) and often what the general public thinks is a "pitbull"


----------



## zohawn

McElroy40 said:


> *Odin: so basically I should avoid the dog park and discontinue "socializing" her? *
> Williams: What made you come to that conclusion? She has the pit head and the sleek muscular body of the greyhound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


thats not really socializing. it should be done inside with another owner you can trust. only 1 new dog at a time and months before another dog is introduced.

ill also say that this breed shouldnt be unsupervised with other dogs and thats most likely how it will be for its entire life.


----------



## McElroy40

I guess there's no real way to know how much of her is what odin. I'd upload a photo if I could figure out how. That's a good point about socializing. I guess that's me forcing my idea of "fun" by taking her to the dog park when she doesn't find it very fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## McElroy40

Here are a few pics of her


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rodrigo

i look at it like this, the second your dog shows aggression then i do agree the park is just a big ole set up for failure.

i went to the dog park yesterday with samson, (let the hate begin) .... as always he is just happy go lucky, he likes to bump chests with other dogs to wrestle..... he got nipped a few times by a couple of dogs and he always just pulls his head to the side to not get caught.... to this day he wont show aggression towards anything.

anyways.... the point of this story is that there was a pit bull (blue) looked about the same size as samson.....he started rough playing with a fat labrador and then he started trying to latch on to the neck of the other dog..... since i saw his owner was too chicken shit to put his hands in between em for fear of being bitten i grabbed his dog by the collar and put his face on the ground until he settled down.....

i took the owner aside and told him that it wasnt wise to bring HIS dog to a park if he is capable of getting that aggressive from play ...and that his dog would increase the chances of our breed being banned .

now i understand it may seem hypocritical of me , and i have heard all of you loud and clear but i am always around samson at the park watching his behavior and plain and simple i dont have a dog thats agrressive towards anything ....including when he has gotten bitten by other dogs.

I think respecting what these dogs are capable and using a bit of common sense goes a long way.










p.s. all males were neutered too..except for mine.


----------



## PerfectPit

rodrigo - the word is yet....
You will never know if and/or when DA will appear. I am not trying to bash you or anyone else but I believe a dog park for any breed is bad.
I never knew what DA was until it happened to me and it wasn't my pit that showed it. It was my Mastiff. He live to other breeds (Aussie, Rottie) for 7 years without incident then one day it happened after being together for 6mths. My pit just defended himself from being blindsided. All commands and training went with the wind. 

This all happened in my backyard under my supervision, now think of this occurring in a dog park. There wouldn't of been enough people to break up or willing to break the mayhem it would of caused there with the amount of dogs present. My pit would of been blamed in a heartbeat. That is not something I want anyone to go through.


----------



## rodrigo

i understand, maybe one day he will change...... thats why i am always walking around near him at the do0g park , not waiting for him to sink his teeth....but always looking for any sign of aggression...whether its his tail ,.....hairs on that back of his neck stand up ....anything. but even when attacked he just moves his head to avoid the bite and just keep playing. 

anyways..... no point in carrying on this discussion , i am about as responsible of an owner as it comes.... i am always hovering around him.


----------



## Jaws101

rodrigo said:


> i look at it like this, the second your dog shows aggression then i do agree the park is just a big ole set up for failure.
> 
> i went to the dog park yesterday with samson, (let the hate begin) .... as always he is just happy go lucky, he likes to bump chests with other dogs to wrestle..... he got nipped a few times by a couple of dogs and he always just pulls his head to the side to not get caught.... to this day he wont show aggression towards anything.
> 
> anyways.... the point of this story is that there was a pit bull (blue) looked about the same size as samson.....he started rough playing with a fat labrador and then he started trying to latch on to the neck of the other dog..... since i saw his owner was too chicken shit to put his hands in between em for fear of being bitten i grabbed his dog by the collar and put his face on the ground until he settled down.....
> 
> i took the owner aside and told him that it wasnt wise to bring HIS dog to a park if he is capable of getting that aggressive from play ...and that his dog would increase the chances of our breed being banned .
> 
> now i understand it may seem hypocritical of me , and i have heard all of you loud and clear but i am always around samson at the park watching his behavior and plain and simple i dont have a dog thats agrressive towards anything ....including when he has gotten bitten by other dogs.
> 
> I think respecting what these dogs are capable and using a bit of common sense goes a long way.
> 
> p.s. all males were neutered too..except for mine.


Better prepare yourself. Like when I posted about taking my harmless giant pup to a dog park. Besides the fact that most say he doesn't look like a bully breed I still never heard the end of it. Lots of people actually do take pits to dog parks. Like you saw one, and when I took Jaws I saw two. As long as the owner knows what they are doing, and watch their dog like a hawk then I myself see no fault. I know in me posting this comment as being on your side, I to will see the hate. Sad to say I am quite used to it by now. I loved the picture by the way, your boy looked so happy to be out there and it seems like he was having fun. He also seems to glow compared to the other ones XD

As for the pit/greyhound aggression problem. She probably just needs more work, try leash introducing her to your friends dogs. From the way you explained it she seems a little scared. She may also always be dog aggressive. I just say try to work on it in a controlled environment for a while until she becomes relaxed and confident.


----------



## rodrigo

to each his own , but no one here can tell me my dog one day will lose it any more than i can say he wont.... i go off his present demeanor, whicg some parts have evolved and some have not.


----------



## Kingsgurl

Rodrigo, your dog is young. Typically dogs hit social maturity around 2 or 3. I hope you at least carry a break stick and know how to use one. I personally find taking intact males (of any breed) to dog parks to be irresponsible, then again, I really dislike dog parks in general


----------



## American_Pit13

McElroy40 said:


> I guess that's me forcing my idea of "fun" by taking her to the dog park when she doesn't find it very fun.


I am so glad to see you have an understanding of this so quickly. :thumbsup:

To those who still like the dog park idea.....

Its a common mistake that people think their dog will show signs. Your sign will be 2 dogs tearing into each other. If letting your dog get injured in a dog fight is worth the risk of going to a dog park which is completely un useful and actually the opposite of what proper socialization is then go ahead. Your dog. I personally don't like to set my animals up to fail.

Socialize your dog in public walks teaching them to ignore other dogs and pay attention to you. Socialize with noise and changes in surrounding. Letting your dog run loose and thinking that other dogs mean time to jump and act out is not socialization.


----------



## ames

this is a great way to socialize your dog. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/38109-socializing.html Most of us are about NO doggie friends, just only with dogs of owners you know and tryst. Owners who know what the risks might be. A dog park, especially with other out bull type dogs means the owners do NOT know. Breed Specific legislation does not care if your dog is a APBT or a mix, all of us owners owe it to each other to be responsible and not set our dogs up to fail. I would say 99% of the attacks at dog parks are from owners who had dogs NEVER ONCE show an ounce of aggression towards another animal. BSL doesn't care, as an owner YOU need to.

Rodrigo come on man part of being a responsible owner is NOT taking your dog to a dog park, so saying you are responsible but yet going to a dog park is an oxymoron. Does not matter HOW close you are or how you much hover, if you have NEVER seen any aggression from your dog HOW will you recognize it when it's going to happen??? 2 dogs get into it, someone saw your dog at the park, they could say its YOUR dog that did it, even when Samson was not even close to them. Why is it worth the risk, even if he is the nicest intact boy there is, why risk it?


----------



## Indie

::mounts soap box::
rodrigo... jaws. Lemme tell you. Both your dogs are young. Indie was JUST LIKE Samson her whole life. Dogs would snap in her face (and I'm talking controlled meetings, not dog parks) and she'd just lick their face. Then, last month, she tried to take a dogs' face off. Her mom is stone cold. Her dad is too, I think. 

But she just turned 2... and things like that happen.


Had that happened it a dog park.. there WAS NO warning. She was happy, wagging her tail, and then there was the briefest pause before she lunged. She was on a leash, so she didn't hit her mark, but there you have it. Once again.. no warning. Just full on attack mode. It HAPPENS. 

Your dog, your vet bill.. but OUR breed's reputation. (our includes YOU) PLEASE refrain from going to dog parks. Look at what you think when you see other pit bull owners there.. you think it's ok. So you are just perpetuating it! 

::Steps off soap box::


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

I agree with no longer frequenting the dog park - if for no other reason than as you so very astutely noted...your dog is telling you that this is not her idea of fun. It in fact sounds like it could be very stressful for her.

Socializing isn't necessarily about interacting with other dogs; it involves being out and about and being in the company of other dogs on leash, while learning to ignore the dogs and attend to your person. Socialization is also about going to new places, seeing new things, hearing new sounds and meeting all sorts of new and different people (tall, short, male, female, loud, soft spoken, different ethnicities, handicapped (crutches, canes, wheelchairs), wearing hats, hoodies, glasses, costumes, etc).

However I personally think that (unless your dog is totally 100% "ima gonna eat chew" DA) that socializing to the company of other dogs can be helpful provided it as done as Zohawn mentioned: 1 dog at a time, slowly and with complete supervision. What has worked for my very reactive dog is taking a long leash walk (or several) with another dog and then allowing limited contact when she has shown signs that she has calmed down and is comfortable (and obviously there is no growling or showing teeth, or any sign indicating that she is not totally inviting contact).


----------



## william williamson

rodrigo said:


> to each his own , but no one here can tell me my dog one day will lose it any more than i can say he wont.... i go off his present demeanor, whicg some parts have evolved and some have not.


Perfect pit is absolutely correct. You can ignore it all you want. Say you aren't, you are, "to each his own" is the denominator I use to evaluate your position so don't run back on me as my opinion.
The thing folks NEVER get is A simple fact, predisposition does not come out on your clock. 
PP said yet, I was taught, yet rest on the porch of every fool. Sadly, when it does,you/your dog become A statistic that could be avoided. Something as small as A growl, lunge or menacing bark at another dog is the only thing some folks need to "black eye" the breed. 
I have had 3 in almost 34 years of owning them. That's A low percentage and the reason?
When they told me what I had I listened. I got my first pit several lifetimes ago. When we kept them out of the hands of those that would certainly ruin the breed. The breed is not societies hate because of the dog, it is because of the fools that haphazardly place them in positions of CERTAIN failure.
By taking A pit to A dog park, free roam beach or state park, is disaster in the wings.
Folks should hope they never put me in charge of who gets or has pits. It will be A rigorous program for ownership. Fencing, feeding, breeding, management, restraint, the list is long of responsibilities for owning these dogs that most disregard.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Like Ames was hinting at... my personal reason for not taking Odin to a dog park ever is the fact that a fight could take place across the park between a pair of labs and someone wulould almost always blame the "pit bull". Not to mention the fact that being in customer service and having to sell people parts for their car daily that know next to nothing about any vehicle, my faith in humans is failing. Stupid people bring untrained, unfixed, unsocialized, unfriendly and sick dogs to dog parks to play. The lady at work with the devil Chi that growled and lunged at a passing spaniel, "oh now that's not nice stop it" as she's rocking the Chi in her arms and talking to it like a babys. Point blank don't put ur dogs fate in societies hands, ull loose every time.


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Not to mention the fact that being in customer service and having to sell people parts for their car daily that know next to nothing about any vehicle, my faith in humans is failing. Stupid people bring untrained, unfixed, unsocialized, unfriendly and sick dogs to dog parks to play. The lady at work with the devil Chi that growled and lunged at a passing spaniel, "oh now that's not nice stop it" as she's rocking the Chi in her arms and talking to it like a babys. Point blank don't put ur dogs fate in societies hands, ull loose every time.


:goodpost:


----------



## EckoMac

rodrigo said:


> i look at it like this, the second your dog shows aggression then i do agree the park is just a big ole set up for failure.
> 
> i went to the dog park yesterday with samson, (let the hate begin) .... as always he is just happy go lucky, he likes to bump chests with other dogs to wrestle..... he got nipped a few times by a couple of dogs and he always just pulls his head to the side to not get caught.... to this day he wont show aggression towards anything.
> 
> anyways.... the point of this story is that there was a pit bull (blue) looked about the same size as samson.....he started rough playing with a fat labrador and then he started trying to latch on to the neck of the other dog..... since i saw his owner was too chicken shit to put his hands in between em for fear of being bitten i grabbed his dog by the collar and put his face on the ground until he settled down.....
> 
> i took the owner aside and told him that it wasnt wise to bring HIS dog to a park if he is capable of getting that aggressive from play ...and that his dog would increase the chances of our breed being banned .
> 
> now i understand it may seem hypocritical of me , and i have heard all of you loud and clear but i am always around samson at the park watching his behavior and plain and simple i dont have a dog thats agrressive towards anything ....including when he has gotten bitten by other dogs.
> 
> I think respecting what these dogs are capable and using a bit of common sense goes a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. all males were neutered too..except for mine.


It has nothing to do with wether YOUR dog is aggressive or trained. When it defends itself, it will still be blamed for the fight.

OP, you have a good head on your sholders. You sound like you already have it all figured out. Dog park bad, planned meetings with friends and their dogs good. (if your dog agrees) Watch her like a hawk. 
Don't feel bad if she never likes another dog. She will always be happy to play with you.


----------



## KMdogs

You'll either learn the easy way by listening to those with experience behind the words or you'll learn by your own fault of pride,, You may get lucky for a while, however that luck wears thin as time moves on. Most think they can handle a dog fight because they have broken up scraps or fights among non Bulldogs or bull and terrier... That or they have seen what can happen with completely different type of animals all together. Until you have blood on your hands, its all green fields.

I don't take pleasure in telling people they should have listened, however i won't have sympathy either. In my life time thus far, i can't recall ever being proven otherwise.

The time will come along eventually.


----------



## rodrigo

we arent gonna see eye to eye , i am aware he isnt fully mature yet and if i see changes in his behavior then i will do what must be done.

i am very responsible, when he tries to mount anyone i am right there to stop him , when i see another dog is too rough i separate them ...... u guys live by an all or none rule and the world isnt that simple nor are dogs.

you can tell me a million stories and still doesnt describe samson, the ONLY stories we hear are the ones with fights, 

there is a difference between precaution and just blindly follow what the masses say, i use common sense and always stay close to him ..... if u guys think this will end bad one day.... well that is your right to believe that.

and i do know how to separate two dogs that have engaged, i did it last saturday between a pit bull and a lab, because the owner was NOT responsible. 

on this one we wont agree.


----------



## KMdogs

rodrigo said:


> we arent gonna see eye to eye , i am aware he isnt fully mature yet and if i see changes in his behavior then i will do what must be done.
> 
> *i am very responsible, when he tries to mount anyone i am right there to stop him , when i see another dog is too rough i separate them ...... u guys live by an all or none rule and the world isnt that simple nor are dogs.*
> 
> you can tell me a million stories and still doesnt describe samson, the ONLY stories we hear are the ones with fights,
> 
> there is a difference between precaution and just blindly follow what the masses say, i use common sense and always stay close to him ..... if u guys think this will end bad one day.... well that is your right to believe that.
> 
> and i do know how to separate two dogs that have engaged, i did it last saturday between a pit bull and a lab, because the owner was NOT responsible.
> 
> on this one we wont agree.


:hammer: Stop watching dog shows and enjoy that naive nature while it lasts, you won't get it until  hits the fan.. Even then, you might just dismiss it all together as something else like i see in the news all the time. You've been here long enough, you are selective in what you want to see. Don't worry, your time will eventually come.


----------



## rodrigo

KMdogs said:


> :hammer: Stop watching dog shows and enjoy that naive nature while it lasts, you won't get it until  hits the fan.. Even then, you might just dismiss it all together as something else like i see in the news all the time. You've been here long enough, you are selective in what you want to see. Don't worry, your time will eventually come.


not sure what dog shows u are talking about, but i know it makes u feel better thinking you got all the answers, good for you man.

its just awesome to think that every single dog of one breed will behave exactly the same..... that is just mind blowing, you have really opened my eyes.

but u keep waiting for the "oh no my dog bit another dog at the dog park" thread ..... better make it a really tall glass of beer.

kisses


----------



## Jaws101

rodrigo said:


> not sure what dog shows u are talking about, but i know it makes u feel better thinking you got all the answers, good for you man.
> 
> its just awesome to think that every single dog of one breed will behave exactly the same..... that is just mind blowing, you have really opened my eyes.
> 
> but u keep waiting for the "oh no my dog bit another dog at the dog park" thread ..... better make it a really tall glass of beer.
> 
> kisses


If this was FB I would like this post.


----------



## KMdogs

rodrigo said:


> not sure what dog shows u are talking about, but i know it makes u feel better thinking you got all the answers, good for you man.
> 
> its just awesome to think that every single dog of one breed will behave exactly the same..... that is just mind blowing, you have really opened my eyes.
> 
> but u keep waiting for the "oh no my dog bit another dog at the dog park" thread ..... better make it a really tall glass of beer.
> 
> kisses


You have missed the point entirely.. Of course each individual dog will vary to some degree or another, each dog has their own breaking point, personality quirks, training is approached in variations, etc.. Genetics however, are about as consistent as you are going to get in behavior.

Everyone believes THEIR dogs are the exception, everyone believes THEY are an exception. How many times are these so called exceptions red in the face after a period of time? Virtually entirely.

Like i said, you won't know until it happens and you visualize how it will happen, you will react accordingly and save the situation before it gets out of hand, you'll stop going, etc.. It is all the same as the next guy or girl and it never happens the way they think it will.

Reading, tv shows, going to dog shows, watching others.. Sure, you can learn some things along the way if you allow it but there is no replacement for knowledge obtained through your own experiences.

Ignorance is bliss, seen too much, experienced too much to know these new ideas, methods and comers are just that doesn't equal truths because it all points to the same direction in the end.


----------



## ames

Exactly as KM said. It's not about Boxing your dog into a mold and saying it can never change. It's about setting yor dog up to be the one to have BSL pop where it was not there for the sake of all owners, smart an ignorant alike. I mean really Rodrigo you know this. No one is saying its a guarantee all people want to know wih so many other ways to socialize and work a dog WHY ignore facts? Your dogs life (all of our dogs lives) depend on owners keeping them safe from potential legislation. I just don't get it. I really don't get how that's so hard for some to understand.

Especially if you have never seen your boy act aggressively HOW do you expect to recognize it BEFORE it happens???


----------



## rodrigo

you guys can yap all day long, and make predictions and anything that makes you feel as an expert on other peoples dogs ...... 

and dont try to skool me on genetics because genetics is an evolving entity that changes as you keep breeding generation after generation of docile dogs..... if u choose to live through life with one eye open then watch out for telephone poles.

chicken little said it best.... the sky is falling the sky is falling.


----------



## American_Pit13

KMdogs said:


> You'll either learn the easy way by listening to those with experience behind the words or you'll learn by your own fault of pride,, You may get lucky for a while, however that luck wears thin as time moves on. *Most think they can handle a dog fight because they have broken up scraps or fights among non Bulldogs or bull and terrier... That or they have seen what can happen with completely different type of animals all together. Until you have blood on your hands, its all green fields.*
> 
> I don't take pleasure in telling people they should have listened, however i won't have sympathy either. In my life time thus far, i can't recall ever being proven otherwise.
> 
> The time will come along eventually.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:



KMdogs said:


> The time will come along eventually.


When it does you'll be able to blame no one but yourself for your dogs injuries. If its worth the risk your animal that's fine its your animal. Like others have said you are also hurting the breeds image WHEN it happens. That hurts us all, but the physical pain for your dog and scars will be all you.

If you don't believe people who have owned these dogs FOR YEARS and want to believe what you think even though you have no experience on the subject then so be it lol. Sooner or later there is always the "Well that is our last trip to the dog park" thread, or "Help! My dog attacked another dog and now I am being cited for a dangerous animal" thread.

Kamakazi is DEAD because of people who did not listen about DA being triggered out of no where. KILLED by 2 dogs she was raised with from 6 months old. If you want to risk it with dogs that you don't even know go right ahead and risk your dog.....


----------



## MSK

It amazes me! Always the same old argument. Stop arguing all you can do is state the facts and leave it hope someone gains knowledge. If they don't that's on them. Only in experience do you truly learn. Remember, unless they are a true student they will not take heed to the knowledge that is given. Hence my new favorite quote in my signature.


----------



## rodrigo

guess time will tell.


----------



## william williamson

rodrigo said:


> you guys can yap all day long, and make predictions and anything that makes you feel as an expert on other peoples dogs ......
> 
> and dont try to skool me on genetics because genetics is an evolving entity that changes as you keep breeding generation after generation of docile dogs..... if u choose to live through life with one eye open then watch out for telephone poles.
> 
> chicken little said it best.... the sky is falling the sky is falling.


I can't wait til your dog mauls another dog.
And ya better hope it isn't my ACD, if it is, I'll let yor dog meet " my little friend". She's pure hell. And you won't be able to stop her.


----------



## rodrigo

william williamson said:


> I can't wait til your dog mauls another dog.


now THAT'S an intelligent statement.

:woof:


----------



## KMdogs

rodrigo said:


> you guys can yap all day long, and make predictions and anything that makes you feel as an expert on other peoples dogs ......
> *
> and dont try to skool me on genetics because genetics is an evolving entity that changes as you keep breeding generation after generation of docile dogs.....* if u choose to live through life with one eye open then watch out for telephone poles.
> 
> chicken little said it best.... the sky is falling the sky is falling.


This statement not only shows how green you are and your refusal of obtaining knowledge but also just bluntly wrong.

Genetics do not change, rather breeding away from original functions or as you put, more docile of dogs you bury the "foundation genetics" and what shows is the replacement.. At least, in simplicity.

This is why you can have dog aggressive ASTs, a show dog bred away for years from origin yet can resurface.. There is no use for a show animal to be aggressive towards other stock, reactive, etc.. (although not entirely as common) The same genetics are there that of an APBT, the difference is what has replaced to be instilled. In other words, theoretically you can breed back out that of the old performance AST type of Bulldogs.

You can essentially do this with any breed you so desire. Another example would be if you take a man biter, breed it then 5 - 7 generations pass and a pup is thrown that is also a man biter. Traits, genes, whatever lingo you want to use can be later thrown or resurfaced regardless of what is being bred for. A few generations OR a great deal of generations depending on what specifically we are discussing.

In this case, dog aggression.. The magnitude subsides, you won't all of a sudden throw pure game from years of pretty faces however a bi-product of lesser than... DA.. Still remains.


----------



## william williamson

rodrigo said:


> now THAT'S an intelligent statement.
> 
> :woof:


Something had to bring A worthy comment out of you. That's the FIRST sensible post you've made on this thread,lol.


----------



## rodrigo

let me go do some fruit fly experiments for a couple of months and ill post the results later on , stay tuned.....


----------



## william williamson

I like fruit flies, their larva make great fish and lizard food.


----------



## ames

I don't want to see any more posts from you about dog parks man, why? Just to see if your dog get attacked or not? come on. Its amazing how you really do not have the brain power to acknowledge that all of our actions with dogs society recognizes as pit bulls are all tied together and they we need to all be responsible together in order for more lass not to be passed. And since you exercise your dog its not about you being a lazy owner, I don't understand why you want to put your dog in such a horrible position. Is it just to be able to say you can and your dog is OK with other dogs? WHAT is the point (besides you getting off trying to prove something to people who really don't need you to prove anything).


----------



## rodrigo

if u dont want to see what i post then dont open up the thread, is that simple enough for you???

if there is some rule against posting about dog parks please direct me to it, you are entitled to your opinion, ..... just because you like to graze with the rest of the sheeple dont try to pass judgment on me and something that hasnt happened.

u guys tremble all day long about BSL and expect these dogs to be looked at in a good light when all you promote is seclusion????

and feel free to insult my intelligence all day long, when you have MY life then feel free to give me advice on it.

keep grazing .....baaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Jaws101

ames said:


> WHAT is the point (besides you getting off trying to prove something to people who really don't need you to prove anything).


Wow.... getting off. Really??

I don't believe anyone is trying to prove anything besides Rodrigo being attacked for doing things they want to. People should be allowed to live their lives without other people on their back telling them what is right and wrong, and what they can and can not do. Many of you have even over looked the whole thread and what it is about, just to verbally attack and try to tear down another fellow member. It's like a shark tank around here, one little drop of blood sets off the never ending feeding frenzy -__-


----------



## ames

OMG lmao you seriously do not get it. Its not me, I know you're an idiot who has said feet being cut off for trying to cure smelly feet is the same as neutering a dog. Not everyone else realizes you're an idiot, so the damage you might do is what I am trying to get people to realize that Just cause you choose to set your dog up to fail does not mean they should. WHO THE HELL promotes seclusion? Re-read every single post I have ever posted and tell me WHERE it says I want people to seclude a dog??? Stop putting words in my mouth to make yourself feel better, jeesh. You cant even answer simple freaking questions why do I think you could understand where is being written. All you people who think your dogs are awesome and could never hurt anything especially another dog ARE THE REASON BSL EXISTS. That's not only common sense but a fact!

I don't know what sheeple are. What are you talking about? There you go trying to be clever instead of answering the question of WHY.



Jaws101 said:


> Wow.... getting off. Really??
> 
> I don't believe anyone is trying to prove anything besides Rodrigo being attacked for doing things they want to. People should be allowed to live their lives without other people on their back telling them what is right and wrong, and what they can and can not do. Many of you have even over looked the whole thread and what it is about, just to verbally attack and try to tear down another fellow member. It's like a shark tank around here, one little drop of blood sets off the never ending feeding frenzy -__-


UGHHH You obviously do not know what you are talking about on this either, dammmmmnnnnn. Coming on to a new thread with someone who is new and saying their dog is aggressive at a dog park and commenting well I bring my boy to dog parks all the time and its no problem is utterly laughable and inexcusable for someone who has been around as long as he has.


----------



## American_Pit13

rodrigo said:


> u guys tremble all day long about BSL and expect these dogs to be looked at in a good light when all you promote is seclusion????


Obviously you didn't read what a single person said. No one here said anything about seclusion.

Most of our dogs go out into the public constantly. Leashed and controlled, not allowed to run around and end up in a fight with another dog.

I talking to people weekly, who see us out walking and can't believe how well behaved my dogs are. Guess what they are not jumping at dogs in yards thinking its time to play, they are focused, well socialized, and set a perfect example of how a dog should behave in public.

Why is it that us being against dogs running loose in an uncontrolled area that makes you think seclusion??? How do you connect the 2?

A friend of mine Collie was torn up by 2 Golden Retrievers at a dog part. Another friend had her Standard Poodle get a couple big holes from a Husky. these breeds don't even have the level of DA that our breed does. Dogs are not meant to run around with strange dogs plain and simple. Very few dogs get along with random animals. Even if your dog does, it takes that one dog that doesn't and guess what, your dogs to blame because its a pit bull. One more vicious pit bull attack to be lied about, damage to your animal, your dog starts it and there's a lawsuit for ya, and all for what? What do you get that your dog just would die without?

Being as I have never set foot in a dog park, I don't see what is so special that people feel the need to wait for an accident to happen before they feel the need to protect their animals.



Jaws101 said:


> Wow.... getting off. Really??
> 
> I don't believe anyone is trying to prove anything besides Rodrigo being attacked for doing things they want to. People should be allowed to live their lives without other people on their back telling them what is right and wrong, and what they can and can not do. Many of you have even over looked the whole thread and what it is about, just to verbally attack and try to tear down another fellow member. It's like a shark tank around here, one little drop of blood sets off the never ending feeding frenzy -__-


See that's the thing about a public forum. You can go do whatever your little heart desires with your animal. You want to come talk on a public forum about it, then deal with it when people don't agree with you.


----------



## ames

American_Pit13 said:


> Being as I have never set foot in a dog park, I don't see what is so special that people feel the need to wait for an accident to happen before they feel the need to protect their animals.


I have gone with friends and their dogs. I agree, I don't see what is so special and that is why I want to know WHY people feel the need to go there when there are so many other wonderful places and environments to take and socialize your dog.

In my entire time here, and other boards and facebook groups, no one person in FAVOR of dog parks has EVER been able to answer that question of WHY. Its always "Oh I refuse to allow people to tell me what to do with my dogs blah blah blah". When your town or city or state comes to kill your dog or remove it from you because of BSL, you will HAVE NO CHOICE but to sit there and let your dog die or be removed. WAKE UP PEOPLE BSL isn't a JOKE and unless you are in MN, it can happen at any moment at anytime. So what are they doing in MN to be able to get BSL passed? Lobbying their reps RIGHT NOW to overturn their laws so they can get BSL on the books. Its NOT a joke its VERY SERIOUS and I am sorry if I get extremely frustrated with those who do not care about anything but themselves. I am sick of selfish people


----------



## Jaws101

ames said:


> I don't know what sheeple are. What are you talking about? There you go trying to be clever instead of answering the question of WHY.
> 
> UGHHH You obviously do not know what you are talking about on this either, dammmmmnnnnn. Coming on to a new thread with someone who is new and saying their dog is aggressive at a dog park and commenting well I bring my boy to dog parks all the time and its no problem is utterly laughable and inexcusable for someone who has been around as long as he has.


Sheeple is a term used for people now a days that stick with the herd. Basically people that follow others. Not independence, and so on.

Your run on sentence was a little hard to quiet understand. I had to re-read that a few times before I could piece that sucker together.

He has a point. Not all dogs are bad and not all dogs snap. We had a pit bull for 14 years and he never snapped. It all depends on the owner really. How you raise then, train them, and watch them. Not all dogs just snap because.. if that was the case its basically saying that anything can do that. If his dog does fine at a dog park then that's great. They were just using it as a reference. Seems almost anything typed around here is taken out of context and blown way out of perportion.


----------



## Kai

Okay. So I see both sides. Before getting a dog that possibly has pit bull in him I thought dog parks were a great socializing tool. Before my dog now I had a maltese. I took her to a local dog park and just to show you that it isnt just pit bulls, she almost got into a fight with a lab who kept following her and sniffing too far up her butt lol. She had enough and turned around growled at him causing him to growl back and then before they could start I stopped the fight which would have ended in my little maltese dead probably. She wasnt DA but she just didnt like it. It just goes to show you that those on here are not saying these things to follow each other but because they care and want to keep others from having that experience. Every one thinks their dog is an angel and would never hurt or harm another dog but in reality they are animals and ANY breed could do this. Maybe your dog isn't DA but all it takes is one other dog to be "annoying" to your dog like the lab was to my maltese for a fight to happen. Just like people, some dogs just dont get good vibes from other dogs. You cant stop that from happening no matter what. Believe me I want to take my dog to a dog park but I avoid it. Knowing that a situation can happen like that, I love my dog too much to let something happen and he get blamed even if he didnt cause it. Not because of what ppl here say (although it is true) but because I have seen it for myself. I use to work at a dog daycare and we would evaluate every dog before allowing them to stay there. Still you had labs, golden retrievers and any other "nice" breed you can think of snap or growl at other dogs just because they are animals and no matter what can be un predictable. No one is saying not to socialize your dog, but to do it at a better setting where you can control it. One on one instead of a big group.


----------



## rodrigo

funny how the righteous are always the first ones to insult huh? 

listen amy, stop acting like any of this comes from your own experiences , u repeat the prophecies of others and then take them as your own.... unlike the majority of the sheeple in this world I actually think for myself,.....you guys want to raise your dogs in crates and away from dog parks....hey ..merry christmass to all... 

i was given advice against free feeding ...didnt listen and samson is in better shape than your dog ....why???? BECAUSE HE NEVER SHOWED SIGNS OF OVEREATING.

i was given advice to crate him.... i didnt follow it WHY??? because he hates them, and my house is INTACT... he loves it i love it.

i am given advice on dog parks and future possible aggressions that may or may not happen...... guess what ....ill keep treating samson the way he shows me i can treat him...if and when he shows me otherwise then i will adjust. 


what questions havent i answered?? why i take him to the park???? why do u think genius ..so he can have a good time...and he does, did u really have to ask that??? 

must be sad to not have a brain of your own to always try to win arguments off of other peoples words. 

baaaahhhhhh ....keep grazing


----------



## Jaws101

Kai said:


> Okay. So I see both sides. Before getting a dog that possibly has pit bull in him I thought dog parks were a great socializing tool. Before my dog now I had a maltese. I took her to a local dog park and just to show you that it isnt just pit bulls, she almost got into a fight with a lab who kept following her and sniffing too far up her butt lol. She had enough and turned around growled at him causing him to growl back and then before they could start I stopped the fight which would have ended in my little maltese dead probably. She wasnt DA but she just didnt like it. It just goes to show you that those on here are not saying these things to follow each other but because they care and want to keep others from having that experience. Every one thinks their dog is an angel and would never hurt or harm another dog but in reality they are animals and ANY breed could do this. Maybe your dog isn't DA but all it takes is one other dog to be "annoying" to your dog like the lab was to my maltese for a fight to happen. Just like people, some dogs just dont get good vibes from other dogs. You cant stop that from happening no matter what. Believe me I want to take my dog to a dog park but I avoid it. Knowing that a situation can happen like that, I love my dog too much to let something happen and he get blamed even if he didnt cause it. Not because of what ppl here say (although it is true) but because I have seen it for myself. I use to work at a dog daycare and we would evaluate every dog before allowing them to stay there. Still you had labs, golden retrievers and any other "nice" breed you can think of snap or growl at other dogs just because they are animals and no matter what can be un predictable. No one is saying not to socialize your dog, but to do it at a better setting where you can control it. One on one instead of a big group.


:goodpost: I agree. Dogs are dogs, and *any breed* is prone to doing what dogs do. Any dog can be aggressive but *not every* dog is going to be.


----------



## ames

rodrigo said:


> funny how the righteous are always the first ones to insult huh?
> 
> listen amy, stop acting like any of this comes from your own experiences , u repeat the prophecies of others and then take them as your own.... unlike the majority of the sheeple in this world I actually think for myself,.....you guys want to raise your dogs in crates and away from dog parks....hey ..merry christmass to all...
> 
> i was given advice against free feeding ...didnt listen and samson is in better shape than your dog ....why???? BECAUSE HE NEVER SHOWED SIGNS OF OVEREATING.
> 
> i was given advice to crate him.... i didnt follow it WHY??? because he hates them, and my house is INTACT... he loves it i love it.
> 
> i am given advice on dog parks and future possible aggressions that may or may not happen...... guess what ....ill keep treating samson the way he shows me i can treat him...if and when he shows me otherwise then i will adjust.
> 
> what questions havent i answered?? why i take him to the park???? why do u think genius ..so he can have a good time...and he does, did u really have to ask that???
> 
> must be sad to not have a brain of your own to always try to win arguments off of other peoples words.
> 
> baaaahhhhhh ....keep grazing


It is from my own experiences, what are you talking about? These are all 100% my OWN words lol I have not copied and pasted shit. I have done so much research on BSL, especially since its a PART OF MY JOB now if you chose not to that's your mistake, dont make it MY problem. Don't tell me its not true, especially if you haven't researched it (and if YOU DO research it you will see how I am not making anything up and not trying to have scare tactics)! and YES that is the question and your answer is EXACTLY what dog fighters say about their dogs wanting to fight, they like it! damn shame man smmfh


----------



## Kai

Jaws101 said:


> :goodpost: I agree. Dogs are dogs, and *any breed* is prone to doing what dogs do. Any dog can be aggressive but *not every* dog is going to be.


True, but because of this people on here are saying to avoid dog parks. Even if it was the "previously known to be friendly lab" who attacked your "non DA pretty pit" the paper will tell the story as the pit causing the fight. Why put your dog through that? Dog parks are just a bad idea. Even if you remove the pit bull from the picture its still a sad story. Why risk 20 visits of fun for one that may cause your dog to be put down or a deadly fight.


----------



## ames

Jaws101 said:


> :goodpost: I agree. Dogs are dogs, and *any breed* is prone to doing what dogs do. Any dog can be aggressive but *not every* dog is going to be.


EXACTLY WHAT WE ARE SAYING!!!!!! and with any dog society labels as a pit bull type dog you need to respect that YOUR and YOUR dogs actions could effect EVERY OWNER. What is SO HARD to grasp that the risk is not worth the end result when there are tons of places and things to do with your dogs???


----------



## Kai

ames said:


> EXACTLY WHAT WE ARE SAYING!!!!!! and with any dog society labels as a pit bull type dog you need to respect that YOUR and YOUR dogs actions could effect EVERY OWNER. What is SO HARD to grasp that the risk is not worth the end result when there are tons of places and things to do with your dogs???


Yep! I take Kai to the beach around 6pm when its empty. Being that we live on an island the beach is unavoidable. haha We take nice leashed jogs or walks down the beach and I let him do what he loves most, dig


----------



## MSK

Scenario here so everyone understands. For instance say a member of the same sex(were gonna call her or him J) you have never met J before. J comes up to you and introduces themselves. For some odd reason you've had a bad morning and think well this person is nice but, you don't feel like talking to them at this moment. You try and make small talk and end the conversation with J in a nice way. You get up to move away to go do your own thing or socialize with someone you know but, J stays right beside you in your personal area. J continues to follow you all over the area as in a way of being nosy or just wanting to be near you. What do you do?? Think about what you would do if you were in a bad mood. No you might not hit the person but, you might get harsh with your words and if J is a sensitive person they may fly into you causing a fight. This is exactly what happens with dogs. It happens with all animals. This is the scenario that you are putting your dog into every time you are putting them into an environment to where you can't control what type of dog with come into that same area as yours. What about all of you that have younger siblings, ever get aggravated because they were in your space?? Same thing can happen with dogs playing with dogs they were raised with you never know when or how a dog react. Don't just assume your dog is an exception is all anyone is getting at. No one is telling you to keep your dogs secluded. Everyone is just saying be smart and do it in a controlled area, per say your yard or a friends. Don't subject your dog to pick up other dogs bad behaviors in a dog park. Don't subject your dogs to getting hurt because another owner is irresponsible. No one is saying you don't know your dog or saying you can't handle YOUR dog they are simply saying you can not predict what will happen or who you will come across at the dog park but, in a controlled environment those worries are not there.


----------



## Jaws101

Kai said:


> True, but because of this people on here are saying to avoid dog parks. Even if it was the "previously known to be friendly lab" who attacked your "non DA pretty pit" the paper will tell the story as the pit causing the fight. Why put your dog through that? Dog parks are just a bad idea. Even if you remove the pit bull from the picture its still a sad story. Why risk 20 visits of fun for one that may cause your dog to be put down or a deadly fight.


I know what they mean. But like Rodrigo and I have pointed out. It seems that there is always another pit at the dog park. He saw one when he took Samson. So there were two pit bulls at the dark park. And the first time and only time that I have gone, there were two others. One male, one female. No matter what people say or point out, there will be others that take their pits to dog parks. That's how it will probably always be. To be honest I have never once seen anything or heard anything about dog fights at the dog park. The nice thing about the dog park that I had gone to was there were two separate area's. One for small dogs, and one for big dogs. Dogs 20lbs got one whole pen and the dogs over 20lbs got another huge pen.

Like you said yourself you can see both sides. But not everyone can see both sides to this.


----------



## Kai

Jaws101 said:


> I know what they mean. But like Rodrigo and I have pointed out. It seems that there is always another pit at the dog park. He saw one when he took Samson. So there were two pit bulls at the dark park. And the first time and only time that I have gone, there were two others. One male, one female. No matter what people say or point out, there will be others that take their pits to dog parks. That's how it will probably always be. To be honest I have never once seen anything or heard anything about dog fights at the dog park. The nice thing about the dog park that I had gone to was there were two separate area's. One for small dogs, and one for big dogs. Dogs 20lbs got one whole pen and the dogs over 20lbs got another huge pen.
> 
> Like you said yourself you can see both sides. But not everyone can see both sides to this.


Okay, well I guess I came across wrong. I once saw that side and from personal exp I see this side in the end meaning I saw both sides. lol. Just because others do it doesnt mean we all should. Maybe they dont know better, or havent had someone explain to them the danger of a dog park to any dog (not just pit bulls). A dog fight can happen between any two or more dogs that are the same weight. There are so many ways it can happen which is why dog parks suck.


----------



## rodrigo

my dogs actions "affect" (that's the proper usage of the word amy....since u called me an idiot) more people in a positive manner than yours.


----------



## Jaws101

ames said:


> EXACTLY WHAT WE ARE SAYING!!!!!! and with any dog society labels as a pit bull type dog you need to respect that YOUR and YOUR dogs actions could effect EVERY OWNER. What is SO HARD to grasp that the risk is not worth the end result when there are tons of places and things to do with your dogs???


More then one breed is labeled. All breeds are labeled to be honest. If you really do think about it. Dogs will be dogs. Taking any dog anywhere is a risk. Letting your dog greet another dog is a risk. If you let them touch noses either dog could take a bite. So even in controlled environments you don't have total control unless your dog wears a muzzle. Your dog is at risk basically anywhere. Going on a car ride, walking down the street, hiking, walking in public places. It's all risky. They can die, or bite. So in these tons of other places and things to do, you still are risking your dogs life.


----------



## Kai

Jaws101 said:


> More then one breed is labeled. All breeds are labeled to be honest. If you really do think about it. Dogs will be dogs. Taking any dog anywhere is a risk. Letting your dog greet another dog is a risk. If you let them touch noses either dog could take a bite. So even in controlled environments you don't have total control unless your dog wears a muzzle. Your dog is at risk basically anywhere. Going on a car ride, walking down the street, hiking, walking in public places. It's all risky. They can die, or bite. So in these tons of other places and things to do, you still are risking your dogs life.


As I may agree, they are at risk I have to disagree with them being at the same amount of risk. At a dog park they are loose running around with many other dogs. On a leashed meeting you react (if you know your dog) once your dog shows signs of a fight but you cant at a dog park if your dog is a few feet away. At a dog park most fights can can start a riot and I have seen it working at a dog daycare. Others that arent involved may become unsettled by a fight and join. How can you control a group fight? The kind of risk you mention on hiking and car rides dont cause a bad name for the breed. If they become injured from one of those risk it is not on anyone. So yeah, there is a difference. The kind of risk that is being mentioned here is the risk of your dog getting involved in a dog fight that could have been avoided.


----------



## KMdogs

Sheep are those who feel they can defy logic and genetics.. They are those who venture to disprove all the knowledge involving "Pit Bulls" when in reality they don't know their heads from their asses... This is because that is the "norm". People have pets that are walked, go to dog parks or other off leash areas, don't understand genetics, behavior, watch dog whisperer and all of a sudden are experts when it comes to training and behavior.

I could honestly keep going but why bother, i've dealt with plenty of people in the past such as you two and it always ends the same.

Never heard of a story involving attacks? Do a quick search and you'll find plenty.

Pit-Bull Attack in McLaren Park - SFGate
Pit Bull Attack, Oak Park - KTXL
Pit Bull, Dog-park Attack
Toddler Caught in the Middle of a Dog Fight at Baldwin Park in Concord
Woman and her dog injured in a dog fight in Kennedy Park - Fall River, MA - The Herald News
http://www.9news.com/news/article/278694/188/Pit-Bull-attacks-kills-small-dog-in-Parker
http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20090310/PC1602/303109910
http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-pit-bull-attack-anaheim,0,7479553.story
http://www.northiowatoday.com/?p=26287
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/south_bay&id=8073864
http://www.kirklandreporter.com/news/122432779.html
http://jamaicaplain.patch.com/artic...park-avenue-aggressive-dog-will-be-euthanized

Personally i believe if you ain't got a use for a dog, don't own one. It is not a right in any country, you limit to those that actually work their stock you limit breeders to only those breeding true to the animal, cutting out BYBs and subpar crap, cut out the need for all these shelters, pounds, rescues. Reduce genetic mutations, health, quality and "accidental attacks".. In its entirely both animals and people would greatly benefit from this but people don't accept it or want to hear it because they love their pets and would do anything for them.. Which is great but you don't need a dog.

You also cut out all the morons who own these dogs that have no idea what the hell they are doing and you end up with the countless news stories.

Keep on truckin' though, been on here an abnormal amount today. I see Crayola Mountain is greener and larger than ever, you guys have any snow at the peak yet?


----------



## Jaws101

Kai said:


> As I may agree, they are at risk I have to disagree with them being at the same amount of risk. At a dog park they are loose running around with many other dogs. On a leashed meeting you react (if you know your dog) once your dog shows signs of a fight but you cant at a dog park if your dog is a few feet away. At a dog park most fights can can start a riot and I have seen it working at a dog daycare. Others that arent involved may become unsettled by a fight and join. How can you control a group fight? The kind of risk you mention on hiking and car rides dont cause a bad name for the breed. If they become injured from one of those risk it is not on anyone. So yeah, there is a difference. The kind of risk that is being mentioned here is the risk of your dog getting involved in a dog fight that could have been avoided.


Im not saying a risk for the breed itself. Just in general, a reference. People say to go do other things with your dogs that aren't risky, like a dog park. When in reality everything is risky.

As for reacting on a leash, can you correct your dog in the blink of an eye if they are face to face and one bites? Most people can't move that fast to prevent one from getting a hold of the other. You blink and bam one is gnawing the other ones face. You would have to be the flash to prevent that.

We all know dog parks can be dangerous. But not always. People can go to a dog park when no one is there. There aren't always people at the dog park. I like the dog park out here because it has the obstacles for an agility course. Who wouldn't at least want to expose there dogs to an obstacle course? Not like they are freely lying around for people to use around every corner. There are many ways to go about dealing with these things. You can go with dogs there, without dogs there, with your dog on a leash, and without the leash. It's up to the owner to decide what they want to do, and how they let there dogs live there life.

You work at a dog day care correct? Do you get pit bulls in there and do they play with the other dogs?


----------



## rodrigo

idk who watches the dog whisperer , but that guy is a fairy .

as far as pit bull attacks i never said i havent heard of any...lmao i just got done telling u i broke up a fight with one last saturday.


----------



## American_Pit13

Guess Leerburg doesn't know what hes talking about either...
Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea

To add to Km's post here are couple more dog park attacks for you guys.

Attacks at Local Dog Parks | MLTnews.com
Dog dies from pit bull attack at Montrose Beach dog park; police searching for owner | abc7chicago.com
Here's someone whos dog was attacked before and they chose to do it again and hand their dog attacked AGAIN
Dog Park Attack...AGAIN!! - MyCorgi.com



Jaws101 said:


> People can go to a dog park when no one is there. There aren't always people at the dog park.


No one here is going to an empty dog park so that's completely irrelevant. Just so ya know even when its empty the diseases and parasites from all the 100's of other dogs that have been there are still there.


----------



## ames

rodrigo said:


> my dogs actions "affect" (that's the proper usage of the word amy....since u called me an idiot) more people in a positive manner than yours.


how can you say that you don't know who my dog effects, and who he does and if its positive or not? and while I am on it, don't talk shit about my dog ever again, I'm not picking on your dog, you don't need to pick on mine. THAT is against the forum rules even thought posting about going to dog parks isn't.



Kai said:


> Yep! I take Kai to the beach around 6pm when its empty. Being that we live on an island the beach is unavoidable. haha We take nice leashed jogs or walks down the beach and I let him do what he loves most, dig


that's all Mel loves to do at the beach as well, lol. All the kids love when I bring him since he helps them dig the holes so they can be buried lol


----------



## Jaws101

rodrigo said:


> idk who watches the dog whisperer , but that guy is a fairy .


I'm not a fan of him. The hissing and poking at a dog to make it stop, annoys me more then it probably works. My aunt loves that guy and uses his methods. All hear is that hissing noise when she gets after her dogs >.< It drives me nuts.


----------



## KMdogs

rodrigo said:


> idk who watches the dog whisperer , but that guy is a fairy .
> 
> as far as pit bull attacks i never said i havent heard of any...lmao i just got done telling u i broke up a fight with one last saturday.


Wasn't talking to you about never hearing about one, referring to jaws comment; "To be honest I have never once seen anything or heard anything about dog fights at the dog park."

But i was referring to both of in the rest of my statements.


----------



## Kai

Jaws101 said:


> Im not saying a risk for the breed itself. Just in general, a reference. People say to go do other things with your dogs that aren't risky, like a dog park. When in reality everything is risky.
> 
> As for reacting on a leash, can you correct your dog in the blink of an eye if they are face to face and one bites? Most people can't move that fast to prevent one from getting a hold of the other. You blink and bam one is gnawing the other ones face. You would have to be the flash to prevent that.
> 
> We all know dog parks can be dangerous. But not always. People can go to a dog park when no one is there. There aren't always people at the dog park. I like the dog park out here because it has the obstacles for an agility course. Who wouldn't at least want to expose there dogs to an obstacle course? Not like they are freely lying around for people to use around every corner. There are many ways to go about dealing with these things. You can go with dogs there, without dogs there, with your dog on a leash, and without the leash. It's up to the owner to decide what they want to do, and how they let there dogs live there life.
> 
> You work at a dog day care correct? Do you get pit bulls in there and do they play with the other dogs?


Think about it. If you meet up with someone who you know knows their dog they can react before their dog does too. Im not saying there is no risk. What im saying is there is a significant less amount of risk than at a park where you dont know any of the dogs there, their behavior, or how they were raised. You cannot control anything there. You have way more control when meeting with one dog. It is always up to the owner of course, as you and rodrigo prob will go back to dog parks but it was worth trying to tell you what can happen and how easy it is to occur. I have met people here (where I live) with good behaved dogs who I see are not ignorant to the breed but instead understand dogs and how they can fight no matter the DA history in the breed. People who understand dog body language and how to control their dog. Those are the people I would trust. Not some stranger or some random dog. Yes at the dog care we had pit bulls and they did play, but I have seen them react. Keep in mind we had a dog park setting. Many dogs playing together. All it took was one uncomfortable dog to start the chain of fights. It is just not how dogs are meant to be.

As for a dog going up to another on a leash, I dont allow random or strange dogs do that with my dog and never will. I keep my dog away from other dogs not because he might do something (which he may if he gets a bad vibe from the dog) but because the other dog might do something to him and I would do that even if he was not a pit mix.

btw, we rarely let pit bulls in and when we did we informed them that they had to be rotated which most owners who understood the breed were okay with.


----------



## rodrigo

ames said:


> how can you say that you don't know who my dog effects, and who he does and if its positive or not? and while I am on it, don't talk shit about my dog ever again, I'm not picking on your dog, you don't need to pick on mine. THAT is against the forum rules even thought posting about going to dog parks isn't.
> 
> that's all Mel loves to do at the beach as well, lol. All the kids love when I bring him since he helps them dig the holes so they can be buried lol


i told you its affects, ..... and where exactly did i talk shit??? i take my dog to parks therefore i expose him to more owners since you obviously dont..... u cant win an argument so first u insult me and call me an idiot,.....look in the mirror before u accuse people of squat.

re read pumpkin .

(of course now u gonna tell me by taking your dog to less spots than me he sees more people) ....

keep grazing amy


----------



## Kai

rodrigo said:


> i told you its affects, ..... and where exactly did i talk shit??? i take my dog to parks therefore i expose him to more owners since you obviously dont..... u cant win an argument so first u insult me and call me an idiot,.....look in the mirror before u accuse people of squat.
> 
> re read pumpkin .
> 
> (of course now u gonna tell me by taking your dog to less spots than me he sees more people) ....
> 
> keep grazing amy


I've gotta say. I dont take my dog to dog parks but my dog prob see's just as much or more people and dogs. I take him to regular parks, beach, and out and around but on a leash. Always. So, dog parks are not the only source of socialization in a dogs life.


----------



## Jaws101

Kai said:


> Think about it. If you meet up with someone who you know knows their dog they can react before their dog does too. Im not saying there is no risk. What im saying is there is a significant less amount of risk than at a park where you dont know any of the dogs there, their behavior, or how they were raised. You cannot control anything there. You have way more control when meeting with one dog. It is always up to the owner of course, as you and rodrigo prob will go back to dog parks but it was worth trying to tell you what can happen and how easy it is to occur. I have met people here (where I live) with good behaved dogs who I see are not ignorant to the breed but instead understand dogs and how they can fight no matter the DA history in the breed. People who understand dog body language and how to control their dog. Those are the people I would trust. Not some stranger or some random dog. Yes at the dog care we had pit bulls and they did play, but I have seen them react. Keep in mind we had a dog park setting. Many dogs playing together. All it took was one uncomfortable dog to start the chain of fights. It is just not how dogs are meant to be.
> 
> As for a dog going up to another on a leash, I dont allow random or strange dogs do that with my dog and never will. I keep my dog away from other dogs not because he might do something (which he may if he gets a bad vibe from the dog) but because the other dog might do something to him and I would do that even if he was not a pit mix.
> 
> btw, we rarely let pit bulls in and when we did we informed them that they had to be rotated which most owners who understood the breed were okay with.


See that is still something to think about in itself. Even at dog day cares, kennels, pet hotels and so on. Most pit bulls are allowed to roam and play with the others. Just like a dog park.

Things can happen in general anytime anywhere. Even if you think you have control you might not. It's just what happens when you have dogs. Just as it is with any other animal. Like when I work with horses, you may think you have control but things can spiral quickly out of hand just the same. Even without warning. Not all animals give a clear signal of attack. They just do it. Especially if the animal is strong and determined then you really have a hard time regaining control. Just with horses you have better control then dogs. But things still happen, and they happen fast. (Again this is referencing. I know horses are bigger >.>, but there are minis.)


----------



## Jaws101

KMdogs said:


> Wasn't talking to you about never hearing about one, referring to jaws comment; "To be honest I have never once seen anything or heard anything about dog fights at the dog park."
> 
> But i was referring to both of in the rest of my statements.


And I was referring to the dog park in the town over which I visited. Not all dogs parks.


----------



## Kai

Jaws101 said:


> See that is still something to think about in itself. Even at dog day cares, kennels, pet hotels and so on. Most pit bulls are allowed to roam and play with the others. Just like a dog park.
> 
> Things can happen in general anytime anywhere. Even if you think you have control you might not. It's just what happens when you have dogs. Just as it is with any other animal. Like when I work with horses, you may think you have control but things can spiral quickly out of hand just the same. Even without warning. Not all animals give a clear signal of attack. They just do it. Especially if the animal is strong and determined then you really have a hard time regaining control. Just with horses you have better control then dogs. But things still happen, and they happen fast. (Again this is referencing. I know horses are bigger >.>, but there are minis.)


No they did not roam free. Lol Like I said they were rotated meaning put in their own space and then rotated out with one walker for play time on their own. And dog parks and day cares are controlled in the sense that you dont need to take them there. It is up to YOU to take them there so you can avoid it. and if you know things can spiral out of control quickly, why put them in the worst situation for it to happen? Somewhere where it can have the worst outcome? Thats what im trying to say.


----------



## American_Pit13

Kai said:


> Think about it. If you meet up with someone who you know knows their dog they can react before their dog does too. Im not saying there is no risk. What im saying is there is a significant less amount of risk than at a park where you dont know any of the dogs there, their behavior, or how they were raised. You cannot control anything there. You have way more control when meeting with one dog. It is always up to the owner of course, as you and rodrigo prob will go back to dog parks but it was worth trying to tell you what can happen and how easy it is to occur. I have met people here (where I live) with good behaved dogs who I see are not ignorant to the breed but instead understand dogs and how they can fight no matter the DA history in the breed. People who understand dog body language and how to control their dog. Those are the people I would trust. Not some stranger or some random dog. Yes at the dog care we had pit bulls and they did play, but I have seen them react. Keep in mind we had a dog park setting. Many dogs playing together. All it took was one uncomfortable dog to start the chain of fights. It is just not how dogs are meant to be.


:goodpost:

My dogs are never close enough to touch another dog (Unless the other is my own, a breeding lol, or some douche can't keep his distance and respect my bubble). That being said my dogs are very well socialized with other dogs, we have ran head into several at huge events our town holds. They do not react to the dogs...Why? Because they are trained, taught to ignore dogs and since they have never had the issue of being attacked they don't get defensive. All this done without Dog Parks.

If you don't have a yard and the ONLY way to get your dog exercise is a dog park (Because you can't afford a long line for a dog free park or whatever) then that is a reason to go.... Socialization is an excuse that people who have no real clue about properly socializing and training a dog means. There will not be clues or hints. It will just be a fight and you better hope the first one is just a scrap and easily broken up. Your dog or another dog gets a serious hold and you then have freaked out owners trying to tear them apart while causing more damage, or hitting them or doing whatever stupid idea comes to mind...When it all could have been avoided by listening to a shit ton of people WARNING about the same exact thing that you guys feel the need to experience for yourself.

If you will not take education please at least carry a breakstick so that when a fight happens the dogs can be separated without extensive damage.


----------



## Jaws101

American_Pit13 said:


> No one here is going to an empty dog park so that's completely irrelevant. Just so ya know even when its empty the diseases and parasites from all the 100's of other dogs that have been there are still there.


Like I stated the dog park near me has a complete agility obstacle course. Why would you not go when no one is there to teach your dog to go through or over obstacles? Luckily I am in the desert so parasites are few. And fleas tend to only come out after it rains and the dog park is also all dirt. Its kind of hard for things to live in all dirt that cooks up to 100 degrees. Not saying some can't, but it knocks off the big majority.


----------



## rodrigo

Kai said:


> I've gotta say. I dont take my dog to dog parks but my dog prob see's just as much or more people and dogs. I take him to regular parks, beach, and out and around but on a leash. Always. So, dog parks are not the only source of socialization in a dogs life.


correct. but at the dog park owners get to see something unique ....how he interacts with other dogs.

saturday i first took him to the beach but samson hates the water....therefore i dont do the beach too often, ...... more just the boardwalk, ..... i take him to work on a periodic basis....my dog sees almost everyone i come into contact daily..... and i dont do it to put him out there, i do it because i love him and i want him to have a full life same as my own son.

if amy wants to twist that into me talking [email protected]#t about her dog so she can have grounds to have me banned then thats a different story.

hypocrites come in all sizes , genders and ages.


----------



## Kai

rodrigo said:


> correct. but at the dog park owners get to see something unique ....how he interacts with other dogs.
> 
> saturday i first took him to the beach but samson hates the water....therefore i dont do the beach too often, ...... more just the boardwalk, ..... i take him to work on a periodic basis....my dog sees almost everyone i come into contact daily..... and i dont do it to put him out there, i do it because i love him and i want him to have a full life same as my own son.


I agree, seeing your dog play with another is fun and something every dog owner should see but dont do it at a cost of your dog or another dogs life. Have you any friends that have dogs? Or maybe talk to some of the owners of the dogs your dog likes to play with most and see if you can have a one on one time at a park.


----------



## ames

rodrigo said:


> i told you its affects, ..... and where exactly did i talk shit??? i take my dog to parks therefore i expose him to more owners since you obviously dont..... u cant win an argument so first u insult me and call me an idiot,.....look in the mirror before u accuse people of squat.
> 
> re read pumpkin .
> 
> (of course now u gonna tell me by taking your dog to less spots than me he sees more people) ....
> 
> keep grazing amy


ooo sweetie post 48 you totally tried to make a dig about my dog. Totally absurd which is not even in any way shape of form the same structure or type of dog to be able to compare your dog too. But on THAT note after he was neutered I worked hard to get him to a perfect weight for his body. Not my fault the camera adds 10lbs and you don't see it. I have had many people put their hands on him, including Suckerforarednose and Blue_nose_bella who's first comment upon meeting my boy was "OMG he is so little, pictures don't do him justice he looks so much bigger in his pictures" I never called you stupid, If I said you were an idiot it was related to something you have written. affect and effect really? that's what you need to focus on? grow up man. Or you just gonna repeat yourself tell me to keep grazing, lol. Which YOU are following the masses. MOST feel the way YOU do which is WHY there is so much BSL out there NOW. I get into conversations almost daily with people who disagree INCLUDING MY BEST FRIEND. It doesn't scare me away or make me not speak my mind. It wont shut me up if that is your goal. Shit my parents been trying to shut me up since I asked my first question. It does not make me stop trying to get people to understand BSL is there because of irresponsible owners, like yourself, who refuse to believe their dog might act like, GOD FORBID, a DOG!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Jaws101 said:


> See that is still something to think about in itself. Even at dog day cares, kennels, pet hotels and so on. Most pit bulls are allowed to roam and play with the others. Just like a dog park.


Where do you get your info? MOST day cares a pet hotels don't except Pit Bulls to begin with. Very few allow the dogs to all run together. Those that do have almost all at one point had a dog fight, however other breeds fights are not anything compared to these dogs.

Kennels......As in Boarding Kennels? Training Kennels? I would like a link to a kennel that lets pit bulls run around with its dogs. Can't say it doesn't happen but I have NEVER seen a boarding kennel that would be so negligent.

I do boarding and no matter the breed 9 times out of 10 the owners ask if their dog will be with others and state that their dogs don't get along with strange dogs (as most dogs don't).


----------



## rodrigo

ames said:


> ooo sweetie post 48 you totally tried to make a dig about my dog. Totally absurd which is not even in any way shape of form the same structure or type of dog to be able to compare your dog too. But on THAT note after he was neutered I worked hard to get him to a perfect weight for his body. Not my fault the camera adds 10lbs and you don't see it. I have had many people put their hands on him, including Suckerforarednose and Blue_nose_bella who's first comment upon meeting my boy was "OMG he is so little, pictures don't do him justice he looks so much bigger in his pictures" I never called you stupid, If I said you were an idiot it was related to something you have written. affect and effect really? that's what you need to focus on? grow up man. Or you just gonna repeat yourself tell me to keep grazing, lol. Which YOU are following the masses. MOST feel the way YOU do which is WHY there is so much BSL out there NOW. I get into conversations almost daily with people who disagree INCLUDING MY BEST FRIEND. It doesn't scare me away or make me not speak my mind. It wont shut me up if that is your goal. Shit my parents been trying to shut me up since I asked my first question. It does not make me stop trying to get people to understand BSL is there because of irresponsible owners, like yourself, who refuse to believe their dog might act like, GOD FORBID, a DOG!!!!!!


oh because my dog is in better shape than yours??? thats like if elvisfink tells me his dog is in better shape than mine....how is that talking smack? thats just reality......not sure why you would take that in an offensive manner. its like if i would have said my dog is taller than yours.

u guys are way too sensitive here and too quick to insult ..... u call me an irresponsible owner because YOUR dog cannot be trusted in a park???? lol

mine can..... quit hating .

doesnt matter what u or anyone else says, my behavior towards samson will be dictated by his demeanor, behavior etc ..... NOT by a bunch of book know it all s that preach for the satisfaction of preaching.

trust me my IQ is high enough to not listen to monkeys when they howl.

but nice try to make it seem like i was insulting your dog amy..... if u want me banned ill share a secret with you.... have one of the moderators edit my posting and stick some racial slurs or something in there and make it seem like it was me.

kisses and hugs


----------



## ames

I don't know if my dog can be trusted in a dog park because I did my research and as a responsible owner, haven't been to one with him lol. And no, your dog is not in better condition than mine lol Obviously you didn't read how they can't be compared. It was a dig at my dog not matter how you look at it, you didnt have to add that, you didnt have to try to say from advice you got and deduce my dog was overeating, that had nothing to do with anything until he was neutered. Our dogs are VERY different, It's like comparing an XL bully to an APBT there is no comparison they are not the same breed! And now your bringing monkeys into this? Damn man you just can't move on. Why would I want you banned? I don't care if you get banned, just don't want you thinking you can try and insult my dog, especially with lies, lol. if I wanted to get you banned I would edit your posts myself. I just don't want you bringing my boy into YOUR issues.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Alrighty here goes! 

First off, dogs parks are not good for ANY breed of dog! Why? Because many people don't properly vaccinate, worm, TRAIN, etc and it's a breeding ground for sickness, and fights. 

There is a dog park down the road from us and I often walk past it...what goes on there is absolute madness! A few "pit bulls" were there, along with several other breeds. These pit bull owners are trying to "give the dog a positive image- that they are just like any other breed and can play nice with others, etc. Well, unfortunately a white "pit bull" type dog who had been going to the park for years decided to attack a greyhound. Almost killed the dog. I have also seen aggressive goldens and labs, not to mention tons of snappy little dogs. I have seen people get into screaming fights over why the other person is "not controlling their dog" and it turned into personal attacks, they were even screaming at each other while driving away! Lol! I have seen corgis try to herd the "pit bull" type dogs, and sometimes the dogs take the abuse and other times they don't and growl at the corgi. Of course the corgi owner freaks out and blames the pit bull for being aggressive... I have seen goldens garding the front gate!

You are bringing your dog into a very unstable environment because you have no control over WHO brings their dog! I have seen so many idiots bring their pit bulls to the park and guess what? They never stay as a "regular." they almost always get blamed for something, start or finish a fight, etc. You can still socialize and teach your dog in areas with other dogs like leashed parks, play dates, etc. Why not play it safe??? Protect your dog from getting in these situations. 
I have a friend who would always bring her sweet little submissive Pitbull to the dog park. She brought her to the park a few times a week. Other dogs would actually be aggressive towards her and she would always just roll over on her back. Well, one day she had had enough and went after the dog. No one got seriously hurt but it could have been worse. 

Anyway, all this to say, we can't change your mind. But I can tell you that my friend sounded just like all of you pro-dog park people....that is, until her sweet submissive Pitbull attacked.


----------



## rodrigo

yeah see, thats where i have the issues...... theories are nice for books and reading material ..... but when I show you that my dog indeed DOES belong in a dog park u rather turn to a book or some long winded post..... to tell me that what i am experiencing is not real ....or will not last. 

between theory and reality i rather have the latter on my side....thats why unfortunately we wont see eye to eye. 

as far as insulting your dog ..... please , stop looking to stir s#$t up just cuz i wont go away like the rest of the people u guys intimidate ..... 

serving blue pills that way ---------------------->


----------



## MSK

WOW!! Having a know it all attitude only sets yourself up for failure. Some of these posts are coming off way rude and nasty. This is absolutely ridiculous behavior guys. It makes absolutely no one look intelligent or get their point across.


----------



## rodrigo

::::COACH:::: said:


> Alrighty here goes!
> 
> First off, dogs parks are not good for ANY breed of dog! Why? Because many people don't properly vaccinate, worm, TRAIN, etc and it's a breeding ground for sickness, and fights.
> 
> There is a dog park down the road from us and I often walk past it...what goes on there is absolute madness! A few "pit bulls" were there, along with several other breeds. These pit bull owners are trying to "give the dog a positive image- that they are just like any other breed and can play nice with others, etc. Well, unfortunately a white "pit bull" type dog who had been going to the park for years decided to attack a greyhound. Almost killed the dog. I have also seen aggressive goldens and labs, not to mention tons of snappy little dogs. I have seen people get into screaming fights over why the other person is "not controlling their dog" and it turned into personal attacks, they were even screaming at each other while driving away! Lol! I have seen corgis try to herd the "pit bull" type dogs, and sometimes the dogs take the abuse and other times they don't and growl at the corgi. Of course the corgi owner freaks out and blames the pit bull for being aggressive... I have seen goldens garding the front gate!
> 
> You are bringing your dog into a very unstable environment because you have no control over WHO brings their dog! I have seen so many idiots bring their pit bulls to the park and guess what? They never stay as a "regular." they almost always get blamed for something, start or finish a fight, etc. You can still socialize and teach your dog in areas with other dogs like leashed parks, play dates, etc. Why not play it safe??? Protect your dog from getting in these situations.
> I have a friend who would always bring her sweet little submissive Pitbull to the dog park. She brought her to the park a few times a week. Other dogs would actually be aggressive towards her and she would always just roll over on her back. Well, one day she had had enough and went after the dog. No one got seriously hurt but it could have been worse.
> 
> Anyway, all this to say, we can't change your mind. But I can tell you that my friend sounded just like all of you pro-dog park people....that is, until her sweet submissive Pitbull attacked.


im sure parks have more diseases just like public bathrooms at a bar..... but just because it is so doesnt mean u gonna stop going to the bar and take a dump if u get the urge no?

I am a very active owner at the park, because a) he still has his nuts and i dont want him humping anyone elses dogs...thats just rude... b) because if i see aggression from another dog ....or one day him i am right there to grab him and pull him or the other dog aside....which i have done countless times with dogs that just have sh$%tty demeanor at the park.

i dont love dog parks....ive taken samson maybe 10 times in his lifetime to a dog park, i take him everywhere.... dog park to me means as much as any other part of the world...its just another thing for samson to experience and enjoy.

i get bashed as the bad guy yet im the a hole thats always yanking dogs from samson because they nip at him and he wont do anything about it ever....and im totally fine that my dog is not aggressive.

i have an open mind and i am doing everything to be ready for such a day if it ever happens, but jesus u guys just apply a rule to A COMPLETE BREED as if absolutes is the answer to anything???


----------



## rabbit

This is why pit type dogs are not for everyone. If you want to be like everyone else DO NOT GET A PIT TYPE DOG. If you want a dog that you can take to the dog parks and one that has "doggie friends" DON'T GET A PIT TYPE DOG. Get a poodle or something that doesn't affect us something we won't hear about on the news.


----------



## rodrigo

funny thing is rabbit that I aint the one complaining, am i . i got 10x the dog i ever expected and i wouldnt trade one thing about samson if i could.... including his lovely pink and brown spotted nuts.


----------



## rabbit

Of course you got 10x the dog you expected these dogs are amazing and they deserve the best responsible owners who are not only there to protect them, but to prevent worst case scenarios


----------



## McElroy40

Damn son I didn't mean to start a riot. Seems we're like our dogs only opposite: we're PA (people aggressive). Bottom line, I've already accepted Lexi as being dog aggressive and if I'm the only one she wants to play with that's fine by me. Thanks for all the unique perspectives and posts 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jaws101

McElroy40 said:


> Damn son I didn't mean to start a riot. Seems we're like our dogs only opposite: we're PA (people aggressive). Bottom line, I've already accepted Lexi as being dog aggressive and if I'm the only one she wants to play with that's fine by me. Thanks for all the unique perspectives and posts


Sad to say when you post anything and usually *anything*. Something like this will always happen. One must be prepared for this outcome when you post.


----------



## rodrigo

McElroy40 said:


> Damn son I didn't mean to start a riot. Seems we're like our dogs only opposite: we're PA (people aggressive). Bottom line, I've already accepted Lexi as being dog aggressive and if I'm the only one she wants to play with that's fine by me. Thanks for all the unique perspectives and posts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


ya , i m glad u came to your own decision based on what youve read and what you yourself have experienced.

there is no riot here.... people feel strongly about what they believe in. on my end i dont ever take anything to heart especially on the internet


----------



## American_Pit13

Jaws101 said:


> Sad to say when you post anything and usually *anything*. Something like this will always happen. One must be prepared for this outcome when you post.


How long have you been here?? Not even a month lmao. I am pushing a bit over 5 years on this forum and comments like this from newbies who don't know ANYTHING about how this forum goes and is butt hurt because we don't agree with them really pisses me the hell off. This happens when people LIKE YOU want to sit and argue with people who know what the hell they are talking about when you have NO experience to base it off. You don't want people telling you how to work a horse, don't even pretend like you know these dogs and are giving sound advice. YOU ARE WRONG. Deal with it.

As I said before I hope you both carry a break stick so that at least you can get the dogs apart WHEN the dog park fight happens.


----------



## American_Pit13

rodrigo said:


> there is no riot here.... people feel strongly about what they believe in. on my end i dont ever take anything to heart especially on the internet


:goodpost:

This is people having a heated discussion on a subject they don't agree on. If we all agreed on the same things there would be no point to a forum.

Some of these threads can go 30+ pages. There can be bickering, but for the most part so much education gets thrown out and they usually end up loaded with opinions from SEVERAL people so that those reading can decide for themselves on what stance they take.


----------



## rodrigo

^^^ spot on.


----------



## ames

McElroy40 said:


> Damn son I didn't mean to start a riot. Seems we're like our dogs only opposite: we're PA (people aggressive). Bottom line, I've already accepted Lexi as being dog aggressive and if I'm the only one she wants to play with that's fine by me. Thanks for all the unique perspectives and posts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Sadly I feel the only way BSL Will end is if everyone can get along, an as you can see we dont even agree in basic stuff let alone bigger issues. But hey they always say dogs favor their owners right  A few bad apples tend to spoil the bunch but they are easy to weed out. Don't take if personal. You didnt start the "riot" lol Rodrigo knew what he was doing when he posted, he has been here long enough to know. You get what you ask for here, honest opinions based off facts and personal experience.

And good for you for not trying to make your girl into something else! I wish more owners were as accepting of who they are feeding.


----------



## Jaws101

American_Pit13 said:


> How long have you been here?? Not even a month lmao. I am pushing a bit over 5 years on this forum and comments like this from newbies who don't know ANYTHING about how this forum goes and is butt hurt because we don't agree with them really pisses me the hell off. This happens when people LIKE YOU want to sit and argue with people who know what the hell they are talking about when you have NO experience to base it off. You don't want people telling you how to work a horse, don't even pretend like you know these dogs and are giving sound advice. YOU ARE WRONG. Deal with it.
> 
> As I said before I hope you both carry a break stick so that at least you can get the dogs apart WHEN the dog park fight happens.


To be honest when most new people post anything on her asking advice and such then they are basically attacked by more then one person. It doesn't even have to be asking about basic stuff such as dog parks. You can ask for opinion on breeds or height. And people sit there and make rude remarks about how they hate those questions and how they are dumb. Not very positive for first timers. Hell my first post was asking about opinions as to what my dog looked like. The first thing that happened was bickering and arguing about how someone posting something saying that my dog looked like a great dane. But this was member on member because they were wrong for telling me that my dog was a great dane. So for most little things someone always starts something no matter what. You can say little tiny things and as I said before they get blown way out of per portion. Most don't bother to ask or try to get an understanding on it before jumping in for the kill.

Im not hurt, nor can I be hurt by a small group of people whom spend there time bickering on a forum. As for arguing, i'm not arguing on this one. I'm just carrying out what I thought to be a rather calm conversation. But then again I thought wrong, because it seems it too was taken out context and blown up into what it's not.

What am I wrong about? I have agreed with people and discussed things. I have not told anyone what they should do or how they should do it. So technically I can't be wrong for not doing anything but talking about opinions.

And like I stated before I have been to a dog park once. So why would I need a stick for a place that I never go to?


----------



## rodrigo

Jaws101 said:


> To be honest when most new people post anything on her asking advice and such then they are basically attacked by more then one person. It doesn't even have to be asking about basic stuff such as dog parks. You can ask for opinion on breeds or height. And people sit there and make rude remarks about how they hate those questions and how they are dumb. Not very positive for first timers. Hell my first post was asking about opinions as to what my dog looked like. The first thing that happened was bickering and arguing about how someone posting something saying that my dog looked like a great dane. But this was member on member because they were wrong for telling me that my dog was a great dane. So for most little things someone always starts something no matter what. You can say little tiny things and as I said before they get blown way out of per portion. Most don't bother to ask or try to get an understanding on it before jumping in for the kill.
> 
> Im not hurt, nor can I be hurt by a small group of people whom spend there time bickering on a forum. As for arguing, i'm not arguing on this one. I'm just carrying out what I thought to be a rather calm conversation. But then again I thought wrong, because it seems it too was taken out context and blown up into what it's not.
> 
> What am I wrong about? I have agreed with people and discussed things. I have not told anyone what they should do or how they should do it. So technically I can't be wrong for not doing anything but talking about opinions.
> 
> And like I stated before I have been to a dog park once. So why would I need a stick for a place that I never go to?


you didnt join them , thats what u did wrong.(that should be pretty obvious by now) after all.... does it make sense that a) you are told that your dog doesnt look like it has any pitbull blood and then b) nevertheless keep him off dog parks.... that doesnt quite add up does it.

people on forums have loud voices to make up for the inadequacies in their real life.

but amy is right, i knew exactly how everyone would react(and i promise u that i couldnt care less)....been there done that....but we serve each other better by having different points of view and different experiences with our dogs.

if not , you are condemning this breed to be a thing of myth and horror stories.


----------



## American_Pit13

Jaws101 said:


> Hell my first post was asking about opinions as to what my dog looked like. The first thing that happened was bickering and arguing about how someone posting something saying that my dog looked like a great dane. But this was member on member because *they were wrong for telling me that my dog was a great dane. *


That was Km and I. We do that.  I never said your dog was a Great Dane lmao So funny.



Jaws101 said:


> To be honest when most new people post anything on her asking advice and such then they are basically attacked by more then one person. It doesn't even have to be asking about basic stuff such as dog parks. You can ask for opinion on breeds or height. And people sit there and make rude remarks about how they hate those questions and how they are dumb. Not very positive for first timers.


See the thing is we get a lot of new members who stay, learn and do better for their dogs. The ones that leave are those who came and joined expecting to be told what they wanted to hear and got pissy when they found out the majority don't agree. As I said you have been here under a month. So you really have no idea about this forum. We have had WAY worse than this, and then times of peace. Thats what happens when 100 people a day come here with their thoughts.

The only time we have issues are when people make statements that are not true, say things that encourage others make mistakes, ask for advice yet don't care what people say, or feel the need to breed their non breeding quality dog. These are things that as a COMMUNITY we all have very strong opinions about.

Angel and I went ROUNDS when she joined. We happen to be very good friends now.

KM had (has) many people who go at it with him over his strong opinions. Yet many people have been helped by his "tough love". We don't even get along and I still usually back what hes had to say.

Hey guess what..Rodrigo and I get along well......And we are disagreeing

You may not like who it goes, but that's how forums work. Not everyone gets along all the time, nor do they agree in all areas.... That's life.

No one forces anyone to look at a response or thread. If you don't like the members of a group then don't be apart of it.

When 14 people tell you THE SAME THING, it called educating, not attacking. Most of us don't like someone here, but there are things we agree on and not setting our dogs up to fail is one of them.


----------



## ames

I know I have said this a gazillion times, but I haven't in this thread. Just because *I* have been educated to know my dog isn't a pit bull that does does not mean *Society* would not incorrectly label him one. Almost all BSL was started from occurrences that incite panic and fear from dogs that are NOT even a true APBT. If I was to go to an apartment that says no pit bulls, THEY would view my dog JUST based on how he looks and call him one. Just because I know he isn't an APBT doesn't mean people don't call my boy a pit bull. Don't get it twisted. Its about preserving the right to own and love dogs, some of which are incorrectly lumped together and referred to as a pit bulls by society and the media.


----------



## william williamson

rodrigo said:


> people on forums have loud voices to make up for the inadequacies in their real life.


That's A bag of 
Really? I've had game dogs, weight pull, show(when you could show A scarred dog), pig dog, swamp stomp dog, and family pits for 33 years+.
I'm able to speak logically about equine. Raising kids with horses at A racetrack around some of the priciest commodities, with the kid extremely interested, makes for A knowledge sponge.
I've built and drag raced some of the quickest street drag bikes on the eastern seaboard. 
I've built from dog houses to complete shopping centers with A tool bag on.
I have lived A full and complete life twice over. Theirs also A dark side that evolved. 
I share stories, I read and write to no end.
You can make broad assuming statements like this, all you want, you may even believe this crap.
Theirs many folks here who have tons of info packed in their heads. I know it for A truth. Why? Because when they describe, or share something it's word for word my own experience.
Which tells me your lacking in ALLOT of areas because you've often refuted their truth.


----------



## rodrigo

yet your first comment to me was "i cant wait for your dog to maul ...." 

u already showed me your IQ grampa , but hey .....at least we got drag racing in common. 

its all good, u have your experiences....and i have mine....no way they are going to be the same and that unfortunately is what your narrow point of view cant get passed. 

not all dogs share the same lives....live and let live homey....live and let live


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

rodrigo said:


> yet your first comment to me was "i cant wait for your dog to maul ...."
> 
> *u already showed me your IQ grampa* , but hey .....at least we got drag racing in common.
> 
> its all good, u have your experiences....and i have mine....no way they are going to be the same and that unfortunately is what your narrow point of view cant get passed.
> 
> not all dogs share the same lives....live and let live homey....live and let live


i really DO NOT want to get into the middle of this... but i cant sit here quietly and see names gettin thrown around like that. that is of course unless WW is ok with being called grandpa.


----------



## rodrigo

its all good, WW and i go back a long way , he has thick skin


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

K, just checkin 

Continue on, ill go get more popcorn lol


----------



## rodrigo

actually i dont know him at all lol 

life is good man, enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## zohawn

so much stupidity in this thread it blows my mind so im gonna kill it here and now.

you want to know why we say no dog park...dont trust pit dogs not to fight etc etc?

ill answer it with a lil fact. im a veteran, fought and killed for my right to own what i want. yet, because of people like you there are entire STATES that i cant take my dogs in. BSL for the APBT is new and it wasnt until people like you showed up and let their shit run wild that we had this mess. what YOU do with YOUR dog effects ME and EVERYONE on this forum. whether you want to acknowledge that or not. my dogs never mauled anyone yet here i sit with cities/ counties etc that i cant enter.

the APBT, and every other big breed is like a gun, you dont walk in public twirling a gun around your finger. you give it the respect it deserves. theres safety rules gun owners follow. this ensures that their gun doesnt hurt anyone or anything unintentionally. the same goes for these dogs, you dont like it then put what you have down and get a collie.


----------



## angelbaby

zohawn said:


> so much stupidity in this thread it blows my mind so im gonna kill it here and now.
> 
> you want to know why we say no dog park...dont trust pit dogs not to fight etc etc?
> 
> ill answer it with a lil fact. im a veteran, fought and killed for my right to own what i want. yet, because of people like you there are entire STATES that i cant take my dogs in. BSL for the APBT is new and it wasnt until people like you showed up and let their shit run wild that we had this mess. what YOU do with YOUR dog effects ME and EVERYONE on this forum. whether you want to acknowledge that or not. my dogs never mauled anyone yet here i sit with cities/ counties etc that i cant enter.
> 
> the APBT, and every other big breed is like a gun, you dont walk in public twirling a gun around your finger. you give it the respect it deserves. theres safety rules gun owners follow. this ensures that their gun doesnt hurt anyone or anything unintentionally. the same goes for these dogs, you dont like it then put what you have down and get a collie.


:goodpost:

Agree 100%
Rodrigo i think you have been very lucky with sampson and I have told you this before. But just because he acts like this I don't feel it should be encouraged to everyone on here,majority of pit type dogs are DA and do show it at some point in there life and it is like playing russian roulette taking them to the dog park.


----------



## william williamson

I don't mind, and the comment about your dog wrangling another dog wasn't my first one with you, lol I'm old and can remember that.
I don't live in A small world, narrow, whichever.
I live in A world that spins repeatedly, the same situations revealing themselves, over and over.
I've personally known about 15 or so that have felt as strongly as you do. One was an 11 year old dog. And with the news media, and the Internet, I've heard it numerous enough times that were this my first piti would be vigilant and diligent with my responsibility.
Like I've said, I'll sayin again, the disparaging situation pits are in is not because of the dog, the breed or the responsible owner,it's the big heads, the ones gittin their gangsta lean on with pits, aloof people, tree huggers and such.
I'll say this again, don't make me the president of the pit owners union. 
Their'll be A million dead pits, and A whole passel of crying babies and owners. It wouldn't hurt my feeling one iota. Why? Because I suffer when I take my dogs out as A result of those who care little to not at all.
Idont know whereof it in this grand scheme of things, I just hope if/when, your insurance premiums are paid, andif you gotta dotime, bring ky jelly, lol


----------



## ames

zohawn said:


> so much stupidity in this thread it blows my mind so im gonna kill it here and now.
> 
> you want to know why we say no dog park...dont trust pit dogs not to fight etc etc?
> 
> ill answer it with a lil fact. im a veteran, fought and killed for my right to own what i want. yet, because of people like you there are entire STATES that i cant take my dogs in. BSL for the APBT is new and it wasnt until people like you showed up and let their shit run wild that we had this mess. what YOU do with YOUR dog effects ME and EVERYONE on this forum. whether you want to acknowledge that or not. my dogs never mauled anyone yet here i sit with cities/ counties etc that i cant enter.
> 
> the APBT, and every other big breed is like a gun, you dont walk in public twirling a gun around your finger. you give it the respect it deserves. theres safety rules gun owners follow. this ensures that their gun doesnt hurt anyone or anything unintentionally. the same goes for these dogs, you dont like it then put what you have down and get a collie.


EXACTLY! I wish more would respect that they have a DOG not a human and treat it as such. BSL is not a joke, its not something to be played with and EVERY dog owner need to rely on each other to keep their breed of choice safe. NONE are safe! The golden retriever was just added in parts of California. And its ONLY due to irresponsible owners who never thought their dogs would act like a dog. Its awesome to be lucky so far! I hope you win the lottery and your luck continues, for real. I don't want to see anything happen to anyone's dog or in anyone's town because someone's head was so hard they refused to listen to reason.


----------



## william williamson

I appreciate y'alls concern about the name calling, if it's directed at me, I'm ok, I love banter!
Rodrigo goes rounds so that's what I like. I'm an old brawler.


----------



## rodrigo

william williamson said:


> I appreciate y'alls concern about the name calling, if it's directed at me, I'm ok, I love banter!
> Rodrigo goes rounds so that's what I like. I'm an old brawler.


that's what i like to hear. all good on my end


----------



## Kingsgurl

There are some who refuse to learn from the experiences of others, they must make their own mistakes and learn things the hard way. As always, the dogs will be the ones who pay the price. If you haven't seen or tried to break up a real dog fight, the concept of what it entails, the damage that can be done, escapes one. It is easy, at that point, to dismiss advice airily, certain it will never happen to you. I hope that when it does, the lesson is learned and the price the dogs pay is not too high. 
I know you are very proud of your dog. I know you love your dog. I hope and pray that nothing happens that causes you to lose him just to be 'right'. What you choose to do with him is your choice to make. If his life is a risk YOU are willing to take, then go right ahead and keep taking your intact male pit bull type dog to dog parks, but PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE refrain from advising other people, with dogs you do not know (especially those who are posting about having aggression issues at a dog park, fcs) to go against common sense. I don't think that is too much to ask?


----------



## rodrigo

can someone point out to me where exactly i advised anyone to take their dogs to the dog park??? i dont know anyones dog here personally how could i possibly advise on any such thing, I am simply sharing my experience with MY dog for the last 14 months.

nothing more nothing less


and i do listen to the experience that u guys have had with your dogs and i incorporate it partly into how i raise my dog.... I simply choose to do things my way because i know how committed and how attentive and watchful i am over him. 

i dont take anything u guys say lightly, but the same way that a dog is picked to be bred for their "gameness" you can also try to treat a dog that shows the very opposite in a perhaps different manner.


----------



## ames

Oh that's good because some of your comments make it seem like you think we are all full of it and just making up lies and being parrots or monkey's or whatever you were saying, lol, I find anyone posting pictures of dogs at dogs parks and speaking about how their dog is going to one encouraging and could have another person think they might be just as lucky as you are with your puppy. That's how I take your posts, so others may also take them that way as well. You might not be meaning to give that impression, but its there when you say your dog is the .00001%, but for the sake of BSL people need to stay out, even if their dogs behave. I dont think thats what you grasp. Its great if you dog behaves there and minds you. but its putting him out there in a park where people can point fingers and target and cause BSL to happen from one little incident. You helping to beak up a fight people might remember YOU and then see YOU with YOUR dog and not know your dog was not in the fight. Plus where is YOUR dog when you are braking up other peoples fights? ok sorry I am not trying to start anything else, just show you how it comes across to others.

and I would treat a dog I met and knew like that, but YOU have a puppy still! lol Once your puppy becomes a man, who knows what will happen, including you!


----------



## rodrigo

na na na na..... dont turn this into nazi germany amy. this is an OPEN forum for DIFFERENT ideas/experiences etc to be shared. 

i dont try to encourage anyone to do squat, MY dog gets treatment based on HIS behavior.... i have never lied as u call it , matter of fact i have never said anything that pertained to anyone elses dogs, if u guys have aggressive dogs then NO SH#T u shouldnt take him or her to a dog park ..... but thats why i believe god gave everyone a brain , so they can make their OWN decisions.

and where was my dog in the fight??? wagging his tail like an idiot right behind me , i broke up that fight because i do care about this breed and i did advise that dude to not bring his dog to a dog park and why. 

my dog isnt lucky, there is nothing lucky about this....some people on this forum would refer to him as a cur correct?? ...samson is just the way he is and i do take advantage of his good nature and bring him into daily events of my professional and personal life because he is family to me. 

and i am NOT closed minded to the possibility that one day he will not be as tolerant and playful as he is now, but i am 100% confident that if that day comes I will be at arms length , you have no idea how protective i am of my dog , same as my son. 

and why are u so negative on everything, could u ever consider that perhaps MY dog being out there changes ALOT of peoples minds because he behaves towards humans and animals exactly alike and I get the positive feedback from them.

one day u may have an opinion that wont be shared by others , would you like your voice to not be able to even be heard? when you guys learn to share opinions without IMPOSING yourself on others then perhaps you might get a better reaction from the person you are trying to bully into seeing your point of view. 

i have my own mind and i will keep making the choices that work best in my life .... as i would hope everyone on this forum would do for themselves, if someone has a problem with that....guess what....THEIR problem ....not mine.


----------



## ames

The reason this forum rocks is because we all get to share and explain positions on how we feel. Doesn't mean I have to agree with you. I give my opinion based off what I have learned. I speak to you as someone who knows me and what I am about because we have talked and called each other out on many occasions. There are many many many people here who have dogs that would show not DA what so ever who still do not go to dog parks (Keira!!) we have talked and had conversations how many times. We know how each feels! To me it's not something to compromise. And yes I judge you for going there. The difference is I'm not gonna sit back and not say something. Just as you have the right. 

I equate dogs vs kids and guns being dog park. Say I am a gun owner. I am responsible and teach my children to be responsible. They know every rule and thing there is i know about guns. They are not locked up because you don't have to lock them up where you are and your kids know. Your kids have a party and invite 5, 10-20 different kids over would you expect their parents to teach their kids the same safety and precautions? I sure as hell hope you would put the guns up And not let a bunch of kids you don't know around a gun. It could ruin it for tons of other gun owners who know to leave the dog park when other dogs get there. Oh wait?? You get the picture lol

I love people's views. I love discussing them and usually respectfully disagree but this issue is not one I am willing to let freedom of speech and free will dictate without a "fight"


----------



## rodrigo

and thats why i am always hovering around him at the park, because I am watching HIM and whoever he is interacting with, and if your dog gets out of line with mine im not gonna wait for u to do something about it, i will take care of it myself .... because i believe every owner should control their dogs at all times....some dont , but i wont hesitate for a nano second to put your dog in line if he starts aggressive behavior towards mine. 

i am not concerned with how the owners react because its always THEIR dog that gets out of line...... to me this is very simple , if u dont control your dog i will do it for you. its not my pit bull people have to worry about at the park , its me.

when i take samson to the park i do nothing different than when i used to take my son to the park when he was a toddler WHITE ON RICE. i dont go to parks to pick up chicks.


----------



## Kingsgurl

You aren't very concerned because it's always the other dogs behaving badly and who aren't being watched the way your boy is? That is EXACTLY why you should be concerned, my friend. 
I owned a young male much like your boy a LONG time ago. He was my first pit bull, a lovely boy, couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag, got picked on by all the other dogs because he was so soft (this was back in the day when people just let dogs wander in the front yard, kind of like an over-sized dog park) He once got his ass handed to him by a chained up Irish Setter next door..... no kidding, because he didn't fight back.
Then, one day, when he was 2 or 3, he figured out he didn't want to take it. He ripped a dogs belly open stem to stern in the amount of time it took to blink an eye. There was no time to stop it, I was right there. I saw the whole thing from less than 10 feet away. I was horribly irresponsible with that dog, I was young and thought I knew him AND that I knew it all. I have since discovered that dogs are DOGS and often will react in ways DOGS do and that I really don't know it all. Thankfully, this was eons ago and BSL was not even a specter on the horizon. You don't have that luxury. What your dog does may indeed impact future generations of Pit Bull owners. Horribly unfair, but true. You aren't allowed to make the same mistakes many of us have made before. I find it sad that you refuse to listen. That you think you are immune. It makes me think there really IS no winning this battle, not with the amount of people who own them and do not care to learn about them or heed advice.
You say you never said to take your pit bull to the dog park, but you DID by giving the advice you gave in this thread. Complete with pictures. If you aren't part of the solution, you become part of the problem.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

rodrigo said:


> people on forums have loud voices to make up for the inadequacies in their real life..


Kind of the same reason why men feel the need to keep their dogs balls.....to make up for their "inadequacies"  we all know how you feel about that topic.

Anyways, didn't you get Athena so Samson could have a friend and then turn around and get rid of her because she was hurting your poor little Samson? Everyone told you what to expect but because you OVERLY humanize your dog you couldn't crate and rotate so you took the easier road and got rid of her.....right ??

You go on with your bad self and keep bringing your intact male to a dog park because eventually some other big intact male will come along and rip into him much worse than Athena ever did. You were concerned about the little scratches she was putting on his face because she played to rough but when two intact males come head to head and do battle you will have a lot more than a few scratches to deal with if you keep taking him to dog parks.


----------



## MSK

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Kind of the same reason why men feel the need to keep their dogs balls.....to make up for their "inadequacies"  we all know how you feel about that topic.


:rofl::goodpost:


----------



## American_Pit13

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Kind of the same reason why men feel the need to keep their dogs balls.....to make up for their "inadequacies"  we all know how you feel about that topic.


I Like to keep my dogs balls... I am not inadequate ... Hung like boss yo!

LMAO


----------



## rodrigo

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Kind of the same reason why men feel the need to keep their dogs balls.....to make up for their "inadequacies"  we all know how you feel about that topic.
> 
> Anyways, didn't you get Athena so Samson could have a friend and then turn around and get rid of her because she was hurting your poor little Samson? Everyone told you what to expect but because you OVERLY humanize your dog you couldn't crate and rotate so you took the easier road and got rid of her.....right ??
> 
> You go on with your bad self and keep bringing your intact male to a dog park because eventually some other big intact male will come along and rip into him much worse than Athena ever did. You were concerned about the little scratches she was putting on his face because she played to rough but when two intact males come head to head and do battle you will have a lot more than a few scratches to deal with if you keep taking him to dog parks.


ohhh questioning manhood is supposed to get a reaction out of me .....how would u like me to react ?? should i claim im hung like a horse or should i jut come clean and admit that im hung like a toddler??? whatever makes u happy honey.

the difference between you and I is that I am 100% committed to ALWAYS supervise my dog when he is outside of my house, so castrating him serves NO purpose..... and chopping parts so they dont develop cancer is just a neanderthal way of thinking and quite ignorant at that

as far as athena i made the mistake of listening to bleeding hearts about rescuing a dog.....efff that , that taught me that any dog i will ever get will be from puppy....not looking for the mistakes of others....live and learn thats the only way to go through life. and YES it was much easier placing her in a single dog home than me put up with her aggressive nature.

dont try to appeal to feelings of guilt because i have none, my mind doesnt work like that.

keep firing away , im immune to peoples opinions .....stay sweet


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

American_Pit13 said:


> I Like to keep my dogs balls... I am not inadequate ... Hung like boss yo!
> 
> LMAO


Lmao! Nothing wrong with keeping them when you actually work and compete with your dogs Holly  I'm talking abour your everyday run of the mill joe shmoe who does crap with their dogs other than walk the streets to look tough. (Not talking about anyone in particular ...just generalizing)

And yeah I'm hung to but I don't need a set of dogs nuts to prove that LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

> ....stay sweet


As always


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I have to point out that I rescued Odin and honestly im very happy that I did and did not get a puppy. The night I brought him home, I was tickled to discover that he knew basic commands, was house traing, and crate trained. He has had baggage from where ever it was he came from but nothing I couldn't over come. But it is quite funny that on his kennel card someone wrote in big letters next to the "home with no other animals" box "NO DOG PARKS !!!!". Lmao. And honestly, after having him for 7 months, i would not describe him as DA, just a jackass sometimes. But seriously, with my work schedule, this really was a blessing. I now know I would not be able to properly raise a pup while working full time (at this moment).


----------



## dixieland

rodrigo said:


> funny how the righteous are always the first ones to insult huh?
> 
> listen amy, stop acting like any of this comes from your own experiences , u repeat the prophecies of others and then take them as your own.... unlike the majority of the sheeple in this world I actually think for myself,.....you guys want to raise your dogs in crates and away from dog parks....hey ..merry christmass to all...
> 
> i was given advice against free feeding ...didnt listen and samson is in better shape than your dog ....why???? BECAUSE HE NEVER SHOWED SIGNS OF OVEREATING.
> 
> i was given advice to crate him.... i didnt follow it WHY??? because he hates them, and my house is INTACT... he loves it i love it.
> 
> i am given advice on dog parks and future possible aggressions that may or may not happen...... guess what ....ill keep treating samson the way he shows me i can treat him...if and when he shows me otherwise then i will adjust.
> 
> what questions havent i answered?? why i take him to the park???? why do u think genius ..so he can have a good time...and he does, did u really have to ask that???
> 
> must be sad to not have a brain of your own to always try to win arguments off of other peoples words.
> 
> baaaahhhhhh ....keep grazing


OMFG!I haven't read the rest of the responses.So please do excuse me if I repeat something.Actually I was too freaking pissed by your responses to keep reading.
It freaking amazes me that you've been here this long and still have not learned a GD thing.You're too pig headed and stubborn and your dog is the one that will end up paying for it.No wait,actually my dogs will.
Ok you never taught your dog crate training and he doesn't tear your house up.Good for you.But guess what.I have taught crate training and my dogs won't pitch a freaking fit if for some reason I need them to go in their crates.Can you say the same for yours?They like being in their crates.
Also there umm cheif...look at your dogs body language in the picture you posted.Yeah I would suggest you stop going to dog parks before your dog makes you look like an asshat when he goes off on another dog and you're not able to stop it.Why?Because your whittle pitty isn't like that and you're a super dupper owner who can handle anything and is ready for it


----------



## rodrigo

dixieland said:


> OMFG!I haven't read the rest of the responses.So please do excuse me if I repeat something.Actually I was too freaking pissed by your responses to keep reading.
> It freaking amazes me that you've been here this long and still have not learned a GD thing.You're too pig headed and stubborn and your dog is the one that will end up paying for it.No wait,actually my dogs will.
> Ok you never taught your dog crate training and he doesn't tear your house up.Good for you.But guess what.I have taught crate training and my dogs won't pitch a freaking fit if for some reason I need them to go in their crates.Can you say the same for yours?They like being in their crates.
> Also there umm cheif...look at your dogs body language in the picture you posted.Yeah I would suggest you stop going to dog parks before your dog makes you look like an asshat when he goes off on another dog and you're not able to stop it.Why?Because your whittle pitty isn't like that and you're a super dupper owner who can handle anything and is ready for it


u lack reading proficiency ....my dog has his own room , why would i possibly need him in a crate?

my dog isnt paying for anything and if your dog pays for something then that is on you ..... amazing how AFTER ALL THIS TIME.... yes i am still taking him to the park ...and a year from now you are going to give me the same lame argument even though my dog will STILL have done nothing wrong.

you are arguing hypotheticals , i am showing you facts .....

not gonna change my mind , kisses and hugs


----------



## zohawn

rodrigo said:


> u lack reading proficiency ....my dog has his own room , why would i possibly need him in a crate?
> 
> my dog isnt paying for anything and if your dog pays for something then that is on you ..... amazing how AFTER ALL THIS TIME.... yes i am still taking him to the park ...and a year from now you are going to give me the same lame argument even though my dog will STILL have done nothing wrong.
> 
> you are arguing hypotheticals , i am showing you facts .....
> 
> not gonna change my mind , kisses and hugs


and when your dog gets bit by another dog and it found out it resembles an apbt and is killed dont come crying to us. when your city/state enacts BSL because of it dont cry to us.

our warning has NOTHING to do with YOU personally. you understand? were are just trying to keep you and your dog alive and out of trouble as long as possible. its always people like you whos dog "freaks out" or "wakes up" and takes out another ,lesser breed. every time you take him to the park you roll the dice, not only with his life, your freedom or another dogs life, you seriously screw with us all. BSL was not enacted because of dog fighters. it was enacted because people like you, who think their pitty witty wouldnt hurt a fly, fired off or was fired off on (thats right, if your dog is attacked and does nothing to defend itself theres a good chance it will be put down, as stupid as that sounds its from experience. i couldnt make up something as insane as that) when they shouldnt have been put into the situation in the first place.

i wish this was japan, i would take your happy ass right down to the pit so you can see what your fluffy is capable of.


----------



## Oje

The dog originally mentioned in this thread should not be at the dog park. Plain and simple.

Im with you Rodrigo, i was actually banned from another pitbull forum because my opinions didnt agree with the majoridy opinion of the forum. It was a "dog park" thread but apparently my positive views and experiences on the dog park were not allowed because I wouldnt do to what the pitbull society wanted me to do. Im sure there are a few members here who know me from there, i see their names.

Whats funny to me is when people know everything then i counter their argument and they just jump to another one. They told me my dog was too young and once he matured he would be different at the park, he's 3 now and does fine. Is mature age 5? 7? 9? They tell you dogs that have been bit at a young age wont react nicely to other dogs. My dog was found with his neck chewed and covered in blood and his ear ripped in half so bad he needed stitches. He's loved every single dog ive ever brought him around, never been aggressive or shown fear. What other "facts" have i heard... oh, the one where they KNOW your dog will get in a fight, will be harmed or cause harm, will be taken away and put to sleep, and will bring BSL to your area. I just wish they could predict lottery numbers the same way they know how my dog theyve never met will act at the dog park.

I never say the things ive mentioned cant happen, for the thread creator they should listen to all the warnings in this thread because their dog has shown clear signs that something bad is likely to happen in the future.



dixieland said:


> Ok you never taught your dog crate training and he doesn't tear your house up.Good for you.But guess what.I have taught crate training and my dogs won't pitch a freaking fit if for some reason I need them to go in their crates.Can you say the same for yours? They like being in their crates.


This is the mindset im talking about. You make it sound like youre superior because if you need your dogs to go in a crate theyll go in. Maybe he doesnt need his dog to go in a crate. Why does his dog need to be able to go right in the crate with no problem just because yours does? My dog is crate trained, if i turned around right now and said "crate" he'd run in it like there was a prize at stake. That doesnt mean everyone elses has to. Unlike alot of people, i have the mindset my dog, my life and my experiences arent like every single person on the planets so i live my life based on my experiences, not what people on the internet tell me to do. Im actually against crate training, if it were my way id throw it out and never put him in it again. But after trying numerous other things the crate seemed to work best for my dog and like your dogs, he seems to like it so i stick with it.

If someone was having trouble with their dog i would suggest crate training, but I would never say every dog must be crate trained or attempt to mock someone because my dog is and theirs isnt.



zohawn said:


> and *IF* your dog gets bit by another dog and it found out it resembles an apbt and is killed dont come crying to us. *IF* your city/state enacts BSL because of it dont cry to us.


Fixed. If you are going to claim you are being informative then inform of what CAN happen.


----------



## william williamson

Shut up, 1 in A million is not A success story.
You are not A success story.


----------



## Oje

Shut up? Really? Glad youve shown you can participate in an adult conversation. 

Then some of you wonder why you get the reactions you do. I'll keep the words id like to say to you to myself because unlike you I can refrain from acting like a child and actually hold a conversation. Its actually a little sad that because someone has a different opinion than you that you have to react by telling them to shut up. Daily life must be hard for you.


----------



## Rudy4747

william williamson said:


> Shut up, 1 in A million is not A success story.
> You are not A success story.


so true cold.rank curs have been produce by the best dogs. Just cause.you have one does not mean anything special. Just that you would both gamble foolishly with the.reputation.of the breed oh well to each their own hope you remain in the minority and the other bulldog owners.in you area.don't have to pay for the choices you make.


----------



## zohawn

Oje said:


> The dog originally mentioned in this thread should not be at the dog park. Plain and simple.
> 
> Im with you Rodrigo, i was actually banned from another pitbull forum because my opinions didnt agree with the majoridy opinion of the forum. It was a "dog park" thread but apparently my positive views and experiences on the dog park were not allowed because I wouldnt do to what the pitbull society wanted me to do. Im sure there are a few members here who know me from there, i see their names.
> 
> Whats funny to me is when people know everything then i counter their argument and they just jump to another one. They told me my dog was too young and once he matured he would be different at the park, he's 3 now and does fine. Is mature age 5? 7? 9? They tell you dogs that have been bit at a young age wont react nicely to other dogs. My dog was found with his neck chewed and covered in blood and his ear ripped in half so bad he needed stitches. He's loved every single dog ive ever brought him around, never been aggressive or shown fear. What other "facts" have i heard... oh, the one where they KNOW your dog will get in a fight, will be harmed or cause harm, will be taken away and put to sleep, and will bring BSL to your area. I just wish they could predict lottery numbers the same way they know how my dog theyve never met will act at the dog park.
> 
> I never say the things ive mentioned cant happen, for the thread creator they should listen to all the warnings in this thread because their dog has shown clear signs that something bad is likely to happen in the future.
> 
> This is the mindset im talking about. You make it sound like youre superior because if you need your dogs to go in a crate theyll go in. Maybe he doesnt need his dog to go in a crate. Why does his dog need to be able to go right in the crate with no problem just because yours does? My dog is crate trained, if i turned around right now and said "crate" he'd run in it like there was a prize at stake. That doesnt mean everyone elses has to. Unlike alot of people, i have the mindset my dog, my life and my experiences arent like every single person on the planets so i live my life based on my experiences, not what people on the internet tell me to do. Im actually against crate training, if it were my way id throw it out and never put him in it again. But after trying numerous other things the crate seemed to work best for my dog and like your dogs, he seems to like it so i stick with it.
> 
> If someone was having trouble with their dog i would suggest crate training, but I would never say every dog must be crate trained or attempt to mock someone because my dog is and theirs isnt.
> 
> Fixed. If you are going to claim you are being informative then inform of what CAN happen.


why risk it? like twirling a pistol around your finger.

im not saying rodrigo's dog is a maniac, im saying some idiot, with an aggressive dog of any breed could have his dog killed and theres another mark on the apbt in his area. its happened.

it will always be the pit bulls fault even if it took its beating like a whimpering puppy and didnt start anything.


----------



## william williamson

Oje said:


> Shut up? Really? Glad youve shown you can participate in an adult conversation.
> 
> Then some of you wonder why you get the reactions you do. I'll keep the words id like to say to you to myself because unlike you I can refrain from acting like a child and actually hold a conversation. Its actually a little sad that because someone has a different opinion than you that you have to react by telling them to shut up. Daily life must be hard for you.


You come in here switching your tail like A grouse hen, claiming some great success, and it's not.
I've had success with my pits for 33 years. Why? Because I've NEVER been so dadblamedallfiredignorant to put them up for failure.
You will add through ignorance tothe desecration of A breed that I've upheld honorably. And for that I will despise you.
And don't run that "adult" crap. Setting the breed, not your one dog, the entire breed up to added and continued failure to make your point, that's sad.
You drive nails into the breeds coffin and worse you put tacks and A hammer into the fools hand stupid enough that will emulate your foolish actions.
Some dumb, 19 pound anorexic water head tree hugger is gonna see you, with your dog, try to imitate you, and when they do, I hope they get A game bred dog and it's your dog that gets mauled when they decide to bring it to your dog park.
Act adult, GMAFB, I am, respectfully of this superior breed. I wish they could pick their owners. They would surely choose one like me and not you. Someone who will cherish them enough to not fail them with ego.
The pit bull does NOT failus, WE fail the pit bull!


----------



## rodrigo

zohawn said:


> and when your dog gets bit by another dog and it found out it resembles an apbt and is killed dont come crying to us. when your city/state enacts BSL because of it dont cry to us.
> 
> our warning has NOTHING to do with YOU personally. you understand? were are just trying to keep you and your dog alive and out of trouble as long as possible. its always people like you whos dog "freaks out" or "wakes up" and takes out another ,lesser breed. every time you take him to the park you roll the dice, not only with his life, your freedom or another dogs life, you seriously screw with us all. BSL was not enacted because of dog fighters. it was enacted because people like you, who think their pitty witty wouldnt hurt a fly, fired off or was fired off on (thats right, if your dog is attacked and does nothing to defend itself theres a good chance it will be put down, as stupid as that sounds its from experience. i couldnt make up something as insane as that) when they shouldnt have been put into the situation in the first place.
> 
> i wish this was japan, i would take your happy ass right down to the pit so you can see what your fluffy is capable of.


only one crying here is u pal , i wish u could come here and see my dog and u would understand. and at the park if ANY dog bites mine i can assure u it is me the other dog will have to worry about, its happened to me 3 times , twice on the street and once at the park ......in every case samson stood still as if uninterested while i grabbed the other dogs by the neck and held them down to the floor. MY dog aint the problem pal, ..... if other people have agrressive dogs then THEY should be the ones restricting its access to public places.....NOT me.

we are doing just fine


----------



## Celestial88

Side note:
Might've been touched on, but I don't feel like reading all 9 pages right now. 

One of the best possible ways to socialize your dog is obedience classes (or if they're a puppy, there are puppy socialization/starter classes), so not only is the dog learning that other dogs are fine, they're learning to focus on you around them.

Also, getting involved in sports is a great option as well, you can make friends with people who have dogs yours might get along with and schedule play dates and such. Usually just working around the other dogs is good socialization. 

Take them to places that allow dogs like Home Depot, Tractor Supply so they can get used to really odd things, tight spaces, shopping carts, loud kids, etc.


----------



## william williamson

Sure, great, just don't bring them to romper room and let them play on the furniture.


----------



## Oje

william williamson said:


> You come in here switching your tail like A grouse hen, claiming some great success, and it's not.
> I've had success with my pits for 33 years. Why? Because I've NEVER been so dadblamedallfiredignorant to put them up for failure.
> You will add through ignorance tothe desecration of A breed that I've upheld honorably. And for that I will despise you.
> And don't run that "adult" crap. Setting the breed, not your one dog, the entire breed up to added and continued failure to make your point, that's sad.
> You drive nails into the breeds coffin and worse you put tacks and A hammer into the fools hand stupid enough that will emulate your foolish actions.
> Some dumb, 19 pound anorexic water head tree hugger is gonna see you, with your dog, try to imitate you, and when they do, I hope they get A game bred dog and it's your dog that gets mauled when they decide to bring it to your dog park.
> Act adult, GMAFB, I am, respectfully of this superior breed. I wish they could pick their owners. They would surely choose one like me and not you. Someone who will cherish them enough to not fail them with ego.
> The pit bull does NOT failus, WE fail the pit bull!


I never acted like it was a success but the way some of you act like it cant possibly be done its starting to sound like my dog is a success. Despise me all you want. I will own this pit, one after him, then one after that one.

You ever see one of those abusive husband videos where the woman says shes going out with her friends and he blows up like shes cheating on him when there was no indication of that? You sound exactly like that. I say I take my dog to the park and he plays and leaves without issue and somehow your brain turns that into desecrating the entire breed. Answer me this then, how do you ever expect the breed to be seen in a positive light if all we're supposed to do is keep them under lock and key? You are furthering the fear, if the owners are afraid to even take them out of the house then no wonder people are scared of them.

I think my dog is happier with me, thanks. I would never wish harm on someone elses dog even if i didnt like what they were doing or their view on something. Just like i dont agree with you, but i would never wish someone attacked your dog on your front lawn just to show you something can happen anywhere. That sounds a little crazy to me honestly. But hey ill run with your crazy idea for a second so maybe you can answer me this, why would this 19lb anorexic tree hugger be at the park in the first place if they didnt have a dog? You said they would see me, then imitate me yet the only people I see at the dog park are people with dogs. I dont know anyone who goes to the dog park to just hang out. Whenever im there all the people already have a dog. Ive seen other pitbull owners there and ive never met them before in my life so im pretty sure they came up with the idea all on their own. Im not spreading some unknown secret, dog parks are very well known.

My actions arent changing anything, you just have yourself convinced they are. My statements are true because I have facts to back them up, you have facts to back up situations like you speak of but when dealing with me directly you have no factual information. You have never been to the park with my dog, you have never met my dog and yet you somehow know exactly what is going to happen. Amazing. That would be like me saying the next time you drive your car a drunk driver is going to hit and kill you. I could bring up millions of pictures and links of people it has happened to, and it very well could happen to you its not out of the realm of possibility but im betting you would still drive. Why is that? Why would you put your own life in such risk after ive told you all the awful things that can happen?


----------



## Kingsgurl

Celestial88 said:


> Side note:
> Might've been touched on, but I don't feel like reading all 9 pages right now.
> 
> One of the best possible ways to socialize your dog is obedience classes (or if they're a puppy, there are puppy socialization/starter classes), so not only is the dog learning that other dogs are fine, they're learning to focus on you around them.
> 
> Also, getting involved in sports is a great option as well, you can make friends with people who have dogs yours might get along with and schedule play dates and such. Usually just working around the other dogs is good socialization.
> 
> Take them to places that allow dogs like Home Depot, Tractor Supply so they can get used to really odd things, tight spaces, shopping carts, loud kids, etc.


Don't be ridiculous, Celeste. Those types of activities actually require effort on the owners part. So much easier to just turn em loose at the Dog Park and hope for the best. It gives you a lot more time to post on the internet about how you know better than everyone else because your socially immature dog has not yet had an issue.


----------



## Kingsgurl

> You sound exactly like that. I say I take my dog to the park and he plays and leaves without issue and somehow your brain turns that into desecrating the entire breed. Answer me this then, how do you ever expect the breed to be seen in a positive light if all we're supposed to do is keep them under lock and key? You are furthering the fear, if the owners are afraid to even take them out of the house then no wonder people are scared of them.


 No one told you to keep your dog under lock and key. How does your dog romping around with a bunch of other untrained dogs cast a positive light on the breed? My dog is out in the public everyday, we work obedience in front of busy stores, in parks, anywhere there are distractions. The sight of a well trained dog (of any breed) is such a rarity that we always get attention, and ALL of it is positive. Bet that type of outing does a lot more to put the breed in a positive light then a trip to the dog park.
You both continue to miss the most important point. YOUR dog doesn't have to do anything wrong (little angels that they are) Your dog just has to have the misfortune to run into a dog who ISN'T angelic and disneylike. If your dog is there, it will be his fault. How good is THAT light for the breed? How good is THAT experience for your dog? You may like to gamble with your dogs life, I prefer not to. Best of luck to your pups.


----------



## Oje

Kingsgurl said:


> Don't be ridiculous, Celeste. Those types of activities actually require effort on the owners part. So much easier to just turn em loose at the Dog Park and hope for the best. It gives you a lot more time to post on the internet about how you know better than everyone else because your socially immature dog has not yet had an issue.


Yeah, if we take our dogs to the dog park theres no way we could possibly do any other activities with them. That makes perfect sense. I take my dog to a regular park often and my friends and i throw a frisbee around while he chases it. I have a harness and he pulls me around the neighborhood on a skateboard. I also takes him on hikes through the woods at least once if not twice a week. The dog park is one thing we do.

Im done with all of the assumptions in this thread and id like to remain on this forum so have fun with your fear tactics and horror stories and ill continue to do what ive been doing. The percentage of pitbull attacks at parks to pitbulls that go to parks with no issues are so far apart its not even funny but you dont hear reports on the good days the pitbulls go without issue even though it happens every single day. You all also refuse to acknowledge them and only focus on the bad. The rare occurrences of bad dog park outings, deadly car accidnets and plance crashes or drownings in the ocean are going to stop me from doing the activities ive had no issues with and none of your opinions will either. Have a good one, the thread is yours to dominate with fear again.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

All we are trying to say is... don't give others the false hope of thinking they too can and should take their dog to the dog park. I believe the saying is "what's good for the gander is not what's good for the geese."


----------



## william williamson

I was told this, theirs one thing about genetics and their predisposition. A lab is gonna swim and retrieve, Ahound is gonna sniff, even if it's just butts and farts, A herder will herd something evenif it's just your yard urchins or goldfish, and your terriers will root hog and die. 
I've had that dog you think you got, I've had zero problems out of them. Granted I never gave them free roam and waited. 
I say what I say in defense of such ignorance for the breed. Truly, if you just had some schleprock dog I wouldn't care dang about it.
And yep, call me fearful. I'm from Miami, I'm A BSL survivor. They banned them because of fools that weren't smart enough to know the detriment they posed to the breed and responsible owners.


ANYONE THAT TAKES A PIT BULL TO A DOG PARK IS NOT RESPONSIBLE!


----------



## rodrigo

who here advocates that apbt in dog parks is a wise idea? 

i have no doubt that the majority of apbt s would be far too confrontational at dog parks so no shit its a good idea to stay away .

but some common sense goes a long way , .... when im at the park im close to him always, the times he has gotten bitten i caught the dogs neck immediately and subdued it, .... my dog isnt getting attacked nor will he be allowed to attack anything. 

he isnt in my backyard roaming free , he is with a very strict chaperone ....yes its a pain in the ass to follow him everywhere but for the fun he has its worth it..... 

and telling me that this breed doesnt "need" other dogs..... samson goes absolutely nuts when he sees another dog, he cries, barks like a girl with excitement, and everytime is to greet them the same way he greets humans.

thats my dog, thats my experience , and based on that and a few other factors i feel more than comfortable taking him to the dog park.... now if your dogs are aggressive...then do wut u must


----------



## william williamson

I got plenty of sense, theirs A breakstik or something adaptable with me at all times. And I can separate A pit with my hands if need be. Old game dog handling trick. The first time I saw it was amazing. A pit with A young bull down in A pasture, I couldn't believe it. So I learned.


----------



## rodrigo

i fish hooked a dudes pit bull at a park to pry it from the other pooches skin , dogs not chewing he s just clamping .


on a good note today i took my son and mom and samson as well to a civic center type outlet place where theres shops restaurants movies etc..... i let samson just go up to people (leashed) , too many are scared but the few that werent got jumped on and licked to death..... i swear without a leash this mofo would runaway with the first stranger that paid him attn


----------



## william williamson

rodrigo said:


> i fish hooked a dudes pit bull at a park to pry it from the other pooches skin , dogs not chewing he s just clamping .
> 
> on a good note today i took my son and mom and samson as well to a civic center type outlet place where theres shops restaurants movies etc..... i let samson just go up to people (leashed) , too many are scared but the few that werent got jumped on and licked to death..... i swear without a leash this mofo would runaway with the first stranger that paid him attn


That's actually cool. Breed ambassadors are much needed. Ido this regularly.
I have A funny opening line. 
" don't tell her she's A p I t b u l l, (I spell it out) I don't let her read the papers or watch the evening news". It really does soothe folks spirit.


----------



## rodrigo

ya .. i had to say today "he doesnt bite" at least 40 times lol


----------



## KMdogs

I think it is more of an issue that people seem to believe they are feeding an APBT on this thread and/or forum than the ridiculous topic. The APBT has one function, talkin like these pet quality "pet bulls" is the front of all. Any how, it's all been said and when shit hits the fan it won't be for any other reason than the obvious,, If it ain't one dog it's the niave thought process towards the next under the same fool.


----------



## zohawn

rodrigo said:


> *only one crying here is u pal* , i wish u could come here and see my dog and u would understand. and at the park if ANY dog bites mine i can assure u it is me the other dog will have to worry about, its happened to me 3 times , twice on the street and once at the park ......in every case samson stood still as if uninterested while i grabbed the other dogs by the neck and held them down to the floor. MY dog aint the problem pal, ..... if other people have agrressive dogs then THEY should be the ones restricting its access to public places.....NOT me.
> 
> we are doing just fine


yeah, because the rights i fought and killed for are in jeopardy.


----------



## william williamson

My little brother got A lab/pit mix one time. 80 ish pound dog, I was living in nc. He would call me bragging about that dog beating as s on all the other dogs around the neighborhood, and also about it being HA. 
Thought it was real cool. Well, I went back to Miami on some "business" and while I was there all the neighbors complained to me about that "pit bull". 
That's my point, whether or not it is, others are the determining factor as to whether or not "it is".
Before I left, I did everyone A favor. While my little brother was in school I loaded the dog p, took it out to the gator hole in the glades near our house, shot it and threw it in for Chopper. The resident boss.
That pit bull wasn't A problem ever again. 
They are pit bulls when folks are attacked, mauled and killed or they attack, maule and kill other animals.
That's the facts. 
Once, only once did I ever hear pit mix, and that was because the owner of the dog said it to the news lady and she repeated it. Had it not been said, it too would hae been A pit. More fact.


----------



## zohawn

rodrigo said:


> *who here advocates that apbt in dog parks is a wise idea?
> *
> i have no doubt that the majority of apbt s would be far too confrontational at dog parks so no shit its a good idea to stay away .
> 
> but some common sense goes a long way , .... when im at the park im close to him always, the times he has gotten bitten i caught the dogs neck immediately and subdued it, .... my dog isnt getting attacked nor will he be allowed to attack anything.
> 
> he isnt in my backyard roaming free , he is with a very strict chaperone ....yes its a pain in the ass to follow him everywhere but for the fun he has its worth it.....
> 
> and telling me that this breed doesnt "need" other dogs..... samson goes absolutely nuts when he sees another dog, he cries, barks like a girl with excitement, and everytime is to greet them the same way he greets humans.
> 
> thats my dog, thats my experience , and based on that and a few other factors i feel more than comfortable taking him to the dog park.... now if your dogs are aggressive...then do wut u must


no one, the green here have been informed by people with a collective of hundreds of years experience.


----------



## zohawn

KMdogs said:


> I think it is more of an issue that people seem to believe they are feeding an APBT on this thread and/or forum than the ridiculous topic. The APBT has one function, talkin like these pet quality "pet bulls" is the front of all. Any how, it's all been said and when shit hits the fan it won't be for any other reason than the obvious,, If it ain't one dog it's the niave thought process towards the next under the same fool.


i dont think his dog is anything but a pet, thats not the point.


----------



## rodrigo

all pet , best one ever. 

proven , etc etc who cares about tthat...certainly not i


----------



## Kingsgurl

Like talking to a wall


----------



## Rudy4747

rodrigo said:


> all pet , best one ever.
> 
> proven , etc etc who cares about tthat...certainly not i


"so read up the 2 week shut down over and over .... everything prepared etc etc..... when i get home im so excited to have samson and her meet that i let them meet in the backyard....they get along fine ...except mr sniffs gets wuts coming to him from a feisty female..... I of course think my commands will override his male instinct lol ...yes im an a hole this is why i decided to post in vip ..... im pissed mostly at myself. i mean shit ...who else is to blame lol ...."

I for see you have to post something like this a again, Know I don't even read most of these post because it is just a lot of back and fourth. But Seems like some one seems to forget just few months ago you could not even control your dog in your own home. So what makes you think when a dominant male tries to assert his dominance on your dog that your commands are going to be enough. And believe you are not fast enough to stop two dog at one time alone not if you already don't have one in hand. Best of luck and as I said before hope thing go well and people in your area don't have to suffer bans or anything like this because of your choices.


----------



## rodrigo

no, the one i couldnt control was athena, my mistake for rescuing a dog with already shitty behavior. samsons only problem is that he never ripped her a good one to keep her in line. he s too docile .... he s never the problem


----------



## ThaLadyPit

rodrigo said:


> ya .. i had to say today "he doesnt bite" at least 40 times lol


Rodrigo, I'm not gonna jump on the bandwagon here about dog parks, I think everyone else has pretty well covered that section. I will, however; address this statement by you that I quoted above. It's not very often that someone asks me if my dogs bite, but when I do get asked that question, I don't dare tell someone that my dogs don't or won't bite. I tell them that my dogs have teeth, and while they're friendly, I can't promise they won't bite. They've never bitten anyone, but a dog has a mind of its own, and a mouth full of teeth. At some point in time, they can and will think for themselves. They may not like the person trying to pet them, and all it takes is a split second for them to whip their head around and grab the hand or face of the person petting them. I always take precaution, watch my dogs' body language, and if they show any signs of discomfort with the person trying to pet them, I hold their head and pet them, talk to them, etc. If they show me that my attempts to comfort them is not working, then I politely tell the person that my dog is not comfortable and ask them to please stop petting my dog, and remove my dog from the situation before something does happen. It's all about awareness and prevention. You have to know your dog. I trust my dogs; I don't trust other people. If my dog don't trust a person, then I don't allow the person to touch my dog, and I simply keep moving. Prevention is key to keeping the public and your dog(s) safe.


----------



## ames

Bev beat me too it. ANYTHING with teeth could bite. Since you are psychic. Can I have this weeks lottery numbers please?

And in regards to saying its scare tactics, that's crap what scares me is how many people do not understand how BSL is effecting everyone and we all need to do our parts to NEVER let our dogs into a situation we don't have control over.


----------



## Rudy4747

rodrigo said:


> no, the one i couldnt control was athena, my mistake for rescuing a dog with already shitty behavior. samsons only problem is that he never ripped her a good one to keep her in line. he s too docile .... he s never the problem


Funny cause the way I read it you thought your verbal commands could override his natural male instincts. It back fired and the lil bitch corrected him before you could. _But that could just be the way I read it I guess_. Any how this post I mention is the reason I never took to much time to read any post of yours and I should continue to do so. I really don't know why I read this much of this thread


----------



## KMdogs

rodrigo said:


> no, *the one i couldnt control was athena, my mistake for rescuing a dog with already shitty behavior*. samsons only problem is that he never ripped her a good one to keep her in line. he s too docile .... he s never the problem


Your Cur Mutt doesn't have to be "the problem" to be involved in a fight of which he requires an emergency visit or dies..

You sit here and speak as if you are some golden "god" when it comes to handling animals which is partially why you feel comfortable taking your mutt to the dog park.. "I've broken up this fight that fight" and the such, yet you couldn't handle ONE dog in your own house of which was FAR from "extreme"..

:rofl: I'm entirely glad i stopped by today because that is about the funniest damn bullshit i've seen in one close knit posting(s)..

I like how you always bring up hes "never done anything" yet dismiss everything else.. How many Bulldogs have you fed? OR how many mutts that you believe are Bulldogs have you fed?

2 + 2 doesn't equal anything other than 4.

Thanks for all the laughs... Entertainment at its finest.


----------



## tmack92

Our town just put in a dog park and I have brought my pit, he enjoys it very much, but I have noticed when around calm dogs he is perfect, when a wild out of control dog comes in running around barking at everything, all the dogs get crazy.. That when my dog starts playing a little hard and I pack up and leave.

Well this morning everything was great, Zane was playing with several of his buddies when a guy came in with a st benard about 1 year old and his girlfriend who had a golden retriever, my dog went over to smell the dogs and say hi and teh girls PICKS her golden up off the ground to protect it!!!! and the guy tells me if my dog comes any closer he's going to kick its head off and that Pit should all be shot and not allowed in dog parks..

Well that set me off with some choice words and threats of what I would do if he touched my dog, it got ugly..real ugly... that lead to him calling the police and myself leaving before they got there..

Anyways, I know Zane really enjoys playing with dogs, but I know what can happen at dog parks and I'm seeing how people view this breed... I once viewed them that way also, but since recuing him 3 months ago, I see how they really are and I'm out there trying to change peopels views... 

I decided to no longer go to the dog park, just not worth it if somethinig was to happen, I trust my dog, just don't trust others....


----------



## Rudy4747

tmack92 said:


> Our town just put in a dog park and I have brought my pit, he enjoys it very much, but I have noticed when around calm dogs he is perfect, when a wild out of control dog comes in running around barking at everything, all the dogs get crazy.. That when my dog starts playing a little hard and I pack up and leave.
> 
> Well this morning everything was great, Zane was playing with several of his buddies when a guy came in with a st benard about 1 year old and his girlfriend who had a golden retriever, my dog went over to smell the dogs and say hi and teh girls PICKS her golden up off the ground to protect it!!!! and the guy tells me if my dog comes any closer he's going to kick its head off and that Pit should all be shot and not allowed in dog parks..
> 
> Well that set me off with some choice words and threats of what I would do if he touched my dog, it got ugly..real ugly... that lead to him calling the police and myself leaving before they got there..
> 
> Anyways, I know Zane really enjoys playing with dogs, but I know what can happen at dog parks and I'm seeing how people view this breed... I once viewed them that way also, but since recuing him 3 months ago, I see how they really are and I'm out there trying to change peopels views...
> 
> I decided to no longer go to the dog park, just not worth it if somethinig was to happen, I trust my dog, just don't trust others....


Good posting it may not be the bulldog starting things he may not even be the finisher but he will get the blame that is the point that every one is making.


----------



## Celestial88

Kingsgurl said:


> Don't be ridiculous, Celeste. Those types of activities actually require effort on the owners part. So much easier to just turn em loose at the Dog Park and hope for the best. It gives you a lot more time to post on the internet about how you know better than everyone else because your socially immature dog has not yet had an issue.


Oh that's right, pardon my talk, I guess I have too much time on my hands, you know with high school and all those doctor's appointments. Guess I should make more time to spend with my beloved ASUS.


----------



## ames

tmack92 said:


> I decided to no longer go to the dog park, just not worth it if somethinig was to happen, I trust my dog, just don't trust others....


EXACTLY. People will lie and judge and spread stories in real life as some do on the Internet. That's all anyone is saying. It doesn't matter how great you and your dogs relationship is and how well you read it when you are on public property it's he said she said and you have the dog people think looks like an American pit bull terrier and call it a pit bull and it's all over.


----------



## rodrigo

ThaLadyPit said:


> Rodrigo, I'm not gonna jump on the bandwagon here about dog parks, I think everyone else has pretty well covered that section. I will, however; address this statement by you that I quoted above. It's not very often that someone asks me if my dogs bite, but when I do get asked that question, I don't dare tell someone that my dogs don't or won't bite. I tell them that my dogs have teeth, and while they're friendly, I can't promise they won't bite. They've never bitten anyone, but a dog has a mind of its own, and a mouth full of teeth. At some point in time, they can and will think for themselves. They may not like the person trying to pet them, and all it takes is a split second for them to whip their head around and grab the hand or face of the person petting them. I always take precaution, watch my dogs' body language, and if they show any signs of discomfort with the person trying to pet them, I hold their head and pet them, talk to them, etc. If they show me that my attempts to comfort them is not working, then I politely tell the person that my dog is not comfortable and ask them to please stop petting my dog, and remove my dog from the situation before something does happen. It's all about awareness and prevention. You have to know your dog. I trust my dogs; I don't trust other people. If my dog don't trust a person, then I don't allow the person to touch my dog, and I simply keep moving. Prevention is key to keeping the public and your dog(s) safe.


samson is always leashed, if a child approaches i hold the leash tight and short until he is a couple of inches from a child or adult to see his tongue already sticking out to lick them....... i dont go into every single detail because i have common sense. if u approach my dog he will jump on u and lick u everytime... (i never trained him not to jump on people because i really dont care about that lol)

im super mindful


----------



## rodrigo

ames said:


> Bev beat me too it. ANYTHING with teeth could bite. Since you are psychic. Can I have this weeks lottery numbers please?
> 
> And in regards to saying its scare tactics, that's crap what scares me is how many people do not understand how BSL is effecting everyone and we all need to do our parts to NEVER let our dogs into a situation we don't have control over.


10, 23, 28 , 37 , 45 and 49


----------



## rodrigo

Rudy4747 said:


> Funny cause the way I read it you thought your verbal commands could override his natural male instincts. It back fired and the lil bitch corrected him before you could. _But that could just be the way I read it I guess_. Any how this post I mention is the reason I never took to much time to read any post of yours and I should continue to do so. I really don't know why I read this much of this thread


the one thing i cannot control is him trying to hump a female which is the FIRST reason why i am always around him at the park ....because its rude to let your dog hump ...so in that sense he does not obey that command as well , but i do what i need to to ensure no humping takes place.

and yes athena more than let him have it if he tried to hum but that was first 2 weeks...after 2 weeks he never humped her again cuz it was obvious she had not problem tearing him up and he wouldnt defend himself


----------



## rodrigo

KMdogs said:


> Your Cur Mutt doesn't have to be "the problem" to be involved in a fight of which he requires an emergency visit or dies..
> 
> You sit here and speak as if you are some golden "god" when it comes to handling animals which is partially why you feel comfortable taking your mutt to the dog park.. "I've broken up this fight that fight" and the such, yet you couldn't handle ONE dog in your own house of which was FAR from "extreme"..
> 
> :rofl: I'm entirely glad i stopped by today because that is about the funniest damn bullshit i've seen in one close knit posting(s)..
> 
> I like how you always bring up hes "never done anything" yet dismiss everything else.. How many Bulldogs have you fed? OR how many mutts that you believe are Bulldogs have you fed?
> 
> 2 + 2 doesn't equal anything other than 4.
> 
> Thanks for all the laughs... Entertainment at its finest.


listen jackass, i know u feel special because your dogs are "proven" and thats you stroking your personal ego .... so call him a cur a mutt...call him a piece of dog crap and guess what.....your opinion based on what a clown u are putting just about everyone down doesnt carry one ounce of weight with me.

i trained my dog EXACTLY how i wanted him to come out.... i have had 2 dogs in my life , a basset and my apbt with full adba papers mutt curr and whatever other diminutive term u want to call him to make yourself like your life is important hahaha

the way to handle athena was to keep her separated ...and to me that makes the dog worthless.

but.... since u name my dog a cur and a mutt he shouldnt have any of the problems the legendary proven dogs of your eminence right????

cant have it both ways clown, i either have a high drive aggressive apbt or i have a no drive , tender, non aggressive cur mutt ....ya????

go pass your judgment on people that actually think u are mr dog

ill keep putting my dog out there at parks, civic centers , work , peoples homes and every other place i feel like taking him.... and u keep warning me about crap that hasnt happened.

toodles


----------



## rodrigo

tmack92 said:


> Our town just put in a dog park and I have brought my pit, he enjoys it very much, but I have noticed when around calm dogs he is perfect, when a wild out of control dog comes in running around barking at everything, all the dogs get crazy.. That when my dog starts playing a little hard and I pack up and leave.
> 
> Well this morning everything was great, Zane was playing with several of his buddies when a guy came in with a st benard about 1 year old and his girlfriend who had a golden retriever, my dog went over to smell the dogs and say hi and teh girls PICKS her golden up off the ground to protect it!!!! and the guy tells me if my dog comes any closer he's going to kick its head off and that Pit should all be shot and not allowed in dog parks..
> 
> Well that set me off with some choice words and threats of what I would do if he touched my dog, it got ugly..real ugly... that lead to him calling the police and myself leaving before they got there..
> 
> Anyways, I know Zane really enjoys playing with dogs, but I know what can happen at dog parks and I'm seeing how people view this breed... I once viewed them that way also, but since recuing him 3 months ago, I see how they really are and I'm out there trying to change peopels views...
> 
> I decided to no longer go to the dog park, just not worth it if somethinig was to happen, I trust my dog, just don't trust others....


and thats what i am advocating.... treat YOUR dog how his/her behavior demands.

plus u will save yourself a ton of grief from the know it alls here lol


----------



## ames

But what people mean is those are the signs you are not seeing that SHE was seeing and corrected Sampson. If he was able to learn you also said that he stopped humping. Then why did she have too keep correcting him in other avenues if that's why you got rid of her. Was he not learning or was he not accepting it? 

Also I would not care is Mel jumped on me. I don't allow it because it's a dominance thing, I won't let my boy own me.


----------



## rodrigo

ames said:


> But what people mean is those are the signs you are not seeing that SHE was seeing and corrected Sampson. If he was able to learn you also said that he stopped humping. Then why did she have too keep correcting him in other avenues if that's why you got rid of her. Was he not learning or was he not accepting it?
> 
> Also I would not care is Mel jumped on me. I don't allow it because it's a dominance thing, I won't let my boy own me.


no no no ..... samson the first 2 weeks...might have been less idk .... tried to hump her...and she let him have it. but that was 1/10th of her ripping into him..... toys were impossible because she would take any toy from him and he would just let it happen, the main reason why i got rid of her was because she would start rough playing around the face and would yank on lips, ears, neck skin , legs, .... he marked him up really bad..... since the only option was to keep them separated i made a decision that i didnt want that aggressive dog near mine, ..... same as if i see a dog in a park that is a bit too aggressive ill grave it by the neck and politely ask their owner to go elsewhere in the park.

and its also why i know i will NEVER rescue a dog ever again, ya its sad and blah blah blah ....but i like to train my dog to be what i want him to be ..... and im not anything special with dogs.... but i am consistent, i am always watching and correcting behavior,.....

now at the park he will get the urge to hump but i get him off before he even mounts..... i doubt i can train him not to do that since he has his nuts still .


----------



## rodrigo

and for KM .... here is my beautiful cur, mutt , piece of dog crap.

looks good
always healthy
good shape
get compliments on his face and eyes always
gets along with everyone
everyone loves him
perfect dog

wut else do i exactly need here??? oh oh .....prove him so i can boost my pseudo self esteem and get to call other peoples dogs names

u fail sir...u fail hard


----------



## KMdogs

rodrigo said:


> and for KM .... here is my beautiful cur, mutt , piece of dog crap.
> 
> looks good
> always healthy
> good shape
> get compliments on his face and eyes always
> gets along with everyone
> everyone loves him
> perfect dog
> 
> wut else do i exactly need here??? oh oh .....prove him so i can boost my pseudo self esteem and get to call other peoples dogs names
> 
> u fail sir...u fail hard


So i'm calling your dog names by calling your dog what he is? Keep diggin' your own hole.

Maybe you need to research what a Cur is, as to the mutt comment.. If you don't like the name perhaps you should get a dog of which you know what the genetic make up is and not just guessing based on appearance. :thumbsup: (yeah, i know you say you have papers and im sure you do, i doubt its accuracy based on genetic physical features.. 'Cause i know no one sold you a game dog nor would you ever have a desire of handling one based on what your perfect dog is)

As for the ego comments, i have no comment. If i wanted the ego burst remotely i would actually share details about anything..


----------



## rodrigo

KMdogs said:


> So i'm calling your dog names by calling your dog what he is? Keep diggin' your own hole.
> 
> Maybe you need to research what a Cur is, as to the mutt comment.. If you don't like the name perhaps you should get a dog of which you know what the genetic make up is and not just guessing based on appearance. :thumbsup: (yeah, i know you say you have papers and im sure you do, i doubt its accuracy based on genetic physical features.. 'Cause i know no one sold you a game dog nor would you ever have a desire of handling one based on what your perfect dog is)
> 
> As for the ego comments, i have no comment. If i wanted the ego burst remotely i would actually share details about anything..


i know what a cur is, i also know what a mutt is ....and i especially know what a HYPOCRITE is..... thats u pal .

notice u say that even though i have papers, "based on genetic physical features" u say he s a mutt LMFAO. HYPOCRITE... read what u preach dummkopf

first you guys claim u cant tell purity by looks and now u are trying to convince me that your keen eye overrides ADBA papers and a full pedigree ,

man u must be used to arguing with morons , u really make me laugh.... such an insecure individual that finds the ONLY way to argue to put people down .

now i know why u are into dogs so much...u share their IQ

but please keep arguing cuz i got nothing but time , here is a tip though.... try not to contradict yourself in a single post because u might reveal yourself.

and not that i know squat about bloodlines but the breeder i got the dog from is from PA, (i live in los angeles to give u an idea how serious i took buying this dog...even though i can get a million pit bulls in socal) and his bloodlines are mayfield, alligator, and hammond ..... and she was recommended by a friend ..and has been breeding apbt since 85

but im sure u not having a single fact about me will tell me all papers were hung and i really have a large squirrel .

u sir fail hard once again... go take it out on your dogs chump


----------



## Kai

up: *Eats another handful of popcorn*


----------



## william williamson

Kai said:


> up: *Eats another handful of popcorn*


Share! Are you A wave hog too?:roll:


----------



## KMdogs

rodrigo said:


> i know what a cur is, i also know what a mutt is ....and i especially know what a HYPOCRITE is..... thats u pal .
> 
> notice u say that even though i have papers, "based on genetic physical features" u say he s a mutt LMFAO. HYPOCRITE... read what u preach dummkopf
> 
> first you guys claim u cant tell purity by looks and now u are trying to convince me that your keen eye overrides ADBA papers and a full pedigree ,
> 
> man u must be used to arguing with morons , u really make me laugh.... such an insecure individual that finds the ONLY way to argue to put people down .
> 
> now i know why u are into dogs so much...u share their IQ
> 
> but please keep arguing cuz i got nothing but time , here is a tip though.... try not to contradict yourself in a single post because u might reveal yourself.
> 
> and not that i know squat about bloodlines but the breeder i got the dog from is from PA, (i live in los angeles to give u an idea how serious i took buying this dog...even though i can get a million pit bulls in socal) and his bloodlines are mayfield, alligator, and hammond ..... and she was recommended by a friend ..and has been breeding apbt since 85
> 
> but im sure u not having a single fact about me will tell me all papers were hung and i really have a large squirrel .
> 
> u sir fail hard once again... go take it out on your dogs chump


LMAO Thats some piss poor consistency with them lines AND even for the ADBA, thats a stretch. THAT is why i doubt the papers you possess.

You going to another state because your friend told you to check them out doesn't show how serious you were, it just shows you went to another state to buy a pup because a friend recommended "X" breeder from NJ.

I'm not contradicting myself because i can't tell you what your dog is by looking at it.. However i CAN say that based on whats "typically" or "ideal" of the ADBA standards and produced with registered, your dog is a PISS poor example IF papers and yard legit.

I can also tell you based on just looks that your dog shares MANY of the same features as hundreds of "pit bull mixes" in shelters around here.

I'm not putting your dog down i'm just telling you how it is and my observations, great your dog is YOUR perfect dog. Would being a mutt make him any less perfect? If so than your the one with the problem.

However if you don't doubt the papers or the breeder and you believe i'm just some asshole that thinks i know everything, why the hell would you even want to keep responding?

Anyway i know how this goes so this is my last post responding to,,


----------



## rodrigo

where your parents first cousins??? 

im just curious



and your observations contradict everything u preach about, so go backpedal all the way back to whatever ranch u live in. 

i couldnt care less how pure he is, but his papers and pedigree tell me he is, but again your opinion based on everything u guys preach means ZILCH 


your failure is now complete mr hypocrite


----------



## MSK




----------



## ames

Just curious. How is km a hypocrite!? He doesn't say he has APBT when he knows he doesn't have one. Just trying to follow your train of thought on how he is a hypocrite..?


----------



## rodrigo

he is a hypocrite because him like the rest of you adamantly claim YOU CANNOT TELL PURITY OF A DOG BY LOOKING AT HIM. 

this is his quote : "I can also tell you based on just looks that your dog shares MANY of the same features as hundreds of "pit bull mixes" in shelters around here."

he also states "(yeah, i know you say you have papers and im sure you do, i doubt its accuracy based on genetic physical features.."


so i have adba papers, pedigree, i know the bloodlines he is ..... but all this means nothing now because KM says my dog LOOKS !!!!! like mixes he has seen LMFAO!!!!!

when its convenient for the argument ADBA papers and pedigree is the ONLY thing to trust, and when its convenient LOOKS are acceptable to tell if my dog is pure LMFAO

guy is a hypocrite and a chump..... read his last few posts and tell me you dont read how his eyeballing my dog overrides my paper.


ill be very clear, papers are for breeding AND for people to feel like they got something special..... if my dogs papers were fake i couldnt care less, 


but now its acceptable for mr know it all to classify my dog as a mutt cuz he s not intelligent enough to win an argument????


oh and what happened to not insulting our dogs???? i have papers and pedigree but its ok for a member to call my dog a mutt????? shouldnt i be offended??? shouldnt he be reprimanded ?????? no right??? if u are one of the members that people follow around kissing their ass they are exempt from the rules right?????


im just stating the obvious..... on my end i couldnt care less about anyones opinion especially that one from a HYPOCRITE.

amy if u cant see the hypocrisy in his reasoning then there is nothing else i can say ...... my eyes are wide open and i dont get influenced by cliques


----------



## angelbaby

I feel this thread has more then run it's course and is sooo off topic from the original post there really is no point in keeping this open. It is turning into a bashing thread on people's dogs and what they do and don't own which really isn't needed. If you chose to continue this convo please take it to VIP or PM's IM closing this unless another mod feels the need to reopen and continue this madness. 
Thanks.


----------

